# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2009



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 01:11)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Out 2009 às 01:58)

Há anos que "em Setembro secam as fontes , ardem os montes"...
Outros há , muito raros  em que  , "em Outubro seca tudo"...
Pois por aqui,  Outubro entrado ,
e seco permanece o prespectivado...
Por aqui, novo mês o mesmo Tempo:
-mais uma noite de Verão,sem brisa sequer e a esta hora,ainda  uns "abafados"   18,1º.
A máxima desceu (24.4º ), o céu apresentou-se carregado, mas tudo permanece neste caldeirão seco.
Por aqui Outubro entra raro, mas  já outrora registado.
Se já faz  parte do adagiário , muitas vezes terá sido comentado, verificado.
Haverá esperanças de algumas precipitações  domingo (?) e segunda-feira.
Veremos...veremos...Como isto está , cautelas e caldos de galinha............


----------



## Veterano (1 Out 2009 às 07:29)

O Outubro começa para já com 19,7º, céu encoberto e vento fraco de oeste. Quanto a chuva, para já, nada feito.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2009 às 07:45)

*19,7ºC* - isso é tropical homem!

Por aqui depois de uma *Tmín* de *10,0ºC*, sigo com uma *temperatura* de *11,5ºC*.
Uma humidade bem alta. Bancos de nevoeiro dispersos e não noto vento.

Um bom dia e um bom Outubro cheio de "coisas boas" - meteorológicamente falando


----------



## Skizzo (1 Out 2009 às 13:33)

Outubro começa com sol, e temperaturas agradáveis.

Min: 19,6ºC

actual: 25,6ºC


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2009 às 08:55)

Bons dias, 

tempo fresco e húmido  com céu encoberto...

Actual:

Temp: *16.0 ºc* ( mínima de *15.6ºc*)

Vento: WNW: 6Km/h

Humidade: 81 %

Pressão:1021.1 hpa


----------



## Veterano (2 Out 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro, com 18,4º, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2009 às 17:03)

Em Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia, o João Soares relata 18,5ºC e nevoeiro.
Tempo fresco.

Ele teve uma avaria no transformador do computador, daí a sua ausência.


----------



## jose leça (2 Out 2009 às 21:49)

Boas noites:

Temperatura actual: 16,3ºC  com 75% HR.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2009 às 23:43)

*Extremos de Hoje por Canidelo:*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,6ºC*

---

Actualmente, por lá estão 15,0ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 00:10)

O litoral norte bastante fresco, com Lamas de Mouro já nos 4,4ºC.


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2009 às 00:19)

Boa noite. Pelo Aviz algum nevoeiro e 17,1º, para uma máxima de 21,4º.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia

Uma manhã fresca, com céu quase limpo, com alguma neblina e sem vento.
Uma *Tmín* de *7,5ºC* e uma *temperatura actual* de *12,0ºC*

Ontem dia 2:
*Tmín*: *11,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *22,0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia
Por aqui alguma nebulosidade alta, temp. actual 20.3ºC.
O vento sopra fraco inferior a 10km/h de SE.

Tmin.15.0ºC


----------



## vegastar (3 Out 2009 às 16:18)

Boa tarde,

O dia começou fresco com nuvens baixas. A Tmin foi de 13.8ºC.

Ao longo da manhã a nebulosidade foi-se dissipando o que permitiu o aumento acentuado da temperatura. A partir da tarde voltaram a aparecer nuvens, mas desta vez estratos, e agora está um calor abafado. A Tmax foi de 26.3ºC e agora sigo com 25.8ºC com HR de 59% e PO de 17.2ºC.


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2009 às 19:03)

Céu muito nublado no Porto. Penso que hoje ainda pode chover.


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2009 às 19:16)

Ora muito boa tarde/noite

Ca estou eu, depois de uma longa ausencia... Confesso que sou amante da meteorologia, mas o verão não é pra mim 
Voltou o tempo mais fresquinho e a tão desejada chuva... Agora é so mesmo esperar pela tao desejada NEVE 
Por aqui, ceu nublado e a ameaçar chuva, sigo com 22.4ºC e pressão nos 1018.8hpa, 62% de humidade.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 19:28)

Há por aí algum lugar no extenso Litoral Norte onde esteja a chover, granizar ou nevar?


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 20:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Há por aí algum lugar no extenso Litoral Norte onde esteja a chover, granizar ou nevar?



A estação amadora de Paredes de Coura registou há instantes um aguaceiro moderado/forte.

PRecipitação
últimas 24H: 5.6 mm
máxima: 71.6 mm/hr (19:43)
mensal:   5.6 mm


A EMA de Viana do Castelo acumulou 0,1mm na última hora, e 0,3mm na hora anterior.


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2009 às 20:33)

Já chove! 

Dados actuais:

Temp: *20.5 ºc* ( mínima de *13.2ºc*, máxima *25.4 ºc*)

Vento: S :13 Km/h

Humidade: 83 %

Pressão:1017.8 hpa

Precipitação : 0.00 mm ( para já)


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2009 às 20:44)

Começa a chover aqui, fraco. Sigo com 20.4ºC
1018.8hpa


----------



## Skizzo (3 Out 2009 às 20:49)

Ja caiu alguma coisa, mas parou logo e parece nao ter acumulado nada...

Max: 27,8ºC
Min: 16,2ºC

actualmente: 22,9ºC


----------



## martinus (3 Out 2009 às 21:30)

Esperava que começasse fininha, mas entrou agora com alguma intensidade. Dei com ela pelo barulho lá fora. A chuva.


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2009 às 21:31)

martinus disse:


> Esperava que começasse fininha, mas entrou agora com alguma intensidade. Dei com ela pelo barulho lá fora. A chuva.



Aqui ainda nada de especial... So molha tolos


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Chuviscou no H. São João.


----------



## Z13 (3 Out 2009 às 21:45)

Aqui por Braga, acabou agora de cair um valente aguaceiro!!!!


Ahhhh  saudades   !!!


----------



## Stinger (3 Out 2009 às 21:53)

Por aqui choveu e ja parou ... á espera de mais alguma coisa


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 21:56)

O litoral norte já está a animar.
Às 21:07, a estação de Paredes de Coura atingiu um rain rate de 129.4mm/hr.
Neste momento vai com 11,6mm acumulados.

Na Galiza o ambiente é ainda mais húmido, com muitas estações a registarem já precipitações significativas.





Imagem do radar da Galiza:


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2009 às 21:57)

Boa noite
Por aqui um rico dia de praia alguma nebulosidade alta, sem vento.
Neste momento céu muito nublado, temperatura actual 21.6ºC.

Pressão: 1018.4hPa
HR:81%

Tmax.26.0ºC
Tmin. 15.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2009 às 22:05)

Por Canidelo, cai morrinha e estão 20,9ºC.


----------



## ruimartins (3 Out 2009 às 22:58)

Boas pessoal,

No Gerês começou a chover às 19h30. Em Braga chegou mais tarde mas com mais força....  finalmente...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2009 às 23:15)

ruimartins disse:


> No Gerês começou a chover às 19h30.



Desculpa contradizer-te mas estive por lá...e por volta das 17.30h na zona da Pedra Bela\Cascata do Arado começou a chover eram 17.30h em ponto (!) Tanto que com o pó que lá andava e com esse chuvisco fiquei quase sem visibilidade no para-brisas do meu _*`tomóvel*_

Mas na zona da vila do Gerês foi efectivamente pelas 19.30h que se registou o início da chuva
Na viagem até casa o local onde mais choveu foi na zona entre Famalicão e Guimarães. Aqui em Paços de Ferreira penso que começou eram 21h em ponto - leve chuvisco e que aumentou para períodos de chuva fraca - mas sem acumulação que visse...

MAIS NOS ESPERA...A nós aqui neste cantinho que nos habituamos a ver descargas de água à maneira, e temos tido nos últimos tempos uma seca de emoções meteorológicas. Estamos de prevenção!!!

Extremos de hoje:
*Tmín*: *7,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *25,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Out 2009 às 23:29)

Por aqui na zona mais a sul do litoral norte, tudo ainda calmo, céu muito nublado.
Temp. actual: 21.1ºC


----------



## frederico (4 Out 2009 às 04:29)

Parece que agora é que está a começar a chover alguma coisa aqui a norte do Porto.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2009 às 09:05)

Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24h:

17,4mm em Viana do Castelo (EMA/IM)
16,4mm em Paredes de Coura 
7,03mm em Melgaço (Minho)


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2009 às 09:50)

Bons dias,

Dados actuais:

Temp:*20.8 ºc* ( mínima quase tropical de *19.6 ºc*)

Vento ESE: 10 Km/h

Humidade:87 %

Pressão:1015.7 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas : 0.00 mm 

Esta primeira banda de nuvens está a passar um pouco ao largo( como aliás está previsto nos modelos como o GFS)...enquanto a depressão não se chegar mais para cá não deverá chover de forma mais significativa e generalizada..de momento só está a chover no extremo NW...mas as previsões para os próximos dias são animadoras..

Enquanto não chove o tempo segue algo abafado e muito húmido...


----------



## vegastar (4 Out 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a mínima também foi quase tropical, com 19.8 graus Celsius.

Apesar de estar muito nublado a temperatura tem subido a bom ritmo e já vou nos 22 graus Celsius.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Out 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia

Por aqui também tudo muito calmo, céu muito nublado, brisa de SE.

Temp. actual: 23.7ºC
HR: 72%
Pressâo: 1015.9hPa

Tmin. 19.1ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Out 2009 às 13:57)

Tanto , tão perto e afinal tudo tão longe...






[/URL][/IMG]

Falta-nos um danoninho de Longitude mais a Oeste.
Não faz mal ...a gente espera .
Por agora 24,6º , céu nublado mas com períodos de sol e  vento fraco de sul;
Um dia agradável de Verão.
Ficamos a aguardar então a partir de mais logo e sobretudo a partir de amanhã
o que aí vem, já sabendo de antemão que a partir de  quinta-feira em diante voltará tudo ao "vira o disco e toca o mesmo"...
Mas valia sonegar essa realidade.
Assim nem curtimos bem o que aí vem...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2009 às 14:00)

Boa tarde.

Um dia "estranho" atendendo ao que se passa meteorologicamente...
Céu muito nublado - mesmo nas zonas mais livres de nuvens médias-baixas os cirros abundam. Um ar tropicalizado empurrado por uma brisa húmida e quente. Diria que se prepara a chegada de uma tempestade tropical...obviamente sei que não é isso que acontecerá mas é uma sensação de "dejá-vue".

Em 2001, antes da chegada da frente que nos trouxe cá ao norte a maior pluviosidade registada em 24h a situação era parecida...

*Tmín*: *17,0ºC* (ao nível das noites mais quentes do verão)
*Tmáx*: *26,0ºC* (até ao momento)
*Tactual*: *25,0ºC*

Esta noite a chuva prometeu mas foi de fraca "cepa"; ainda não vi o pluviómetro mas terá sido inferior a 1 mm o total - depois confirmo.
Tenho esperanças que os dias que aí vem me tragam qualquer coisa...chuva pelo menos!


----------



## dgstorm (4 Out 2009 às 14:22)

Autentico fracasso ate agora... Chuva nem ve-la, sigo com 27.8ºC


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 14:29)

O IM alerta para chuva forte e vento forte para a tarde de hoje:


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2009 às 14:35)

Efectivamente está a passar ao lado a massa nebulosa mais densa e com água precipitável...uns graus para a direita (este) e tínhamos *festa brava*





Como seria bom...

Nota-se também o pequeno centro depressionário nos Açores - diria como um mini-mini-mini furacão!  eh, eh!


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2009 às 14:56)

Parece que estamos num regime tropical... 


Actual:

temp: *25.2 ºc*

Vento:SSW:9 Km/h

Humidade: 80 %

Pressão: 1014.6 hpa

Essa mancha mais a NW em princípio não passa por aqui pois parece que segue para Norte...ou NNE...

Já aquelas formações a SW da Madeira... podem entrar mais em Portugal nas próximas horas... ou também seguir para Norte passando de raspão...a ver vamos  Faz muita diferença a depressão dos Açores ainda estar tão afastada...


----------



## Skizzo (4 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Min: 21,5ºC (1ª noite tropical de Outubro)

Max para já de 27,2ºC

chuva nem vê-la  Aliás, o sol está bem presente


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2009 às 16:06)

Céu com abertas - nebulosidade alta intercalada com nebulosidade média.
Para norte nebulosidade aparente mais densa.
*Tactual*: *23,5ºC*


----------



## frederico (4 Out 2009 às 16:08)

Olhando para o radar da Galiza, a precipitação está a ficar toda no mar e nas rias galegas... precipitação nas próximas horas, parece-me que só no Alto Minho...


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2009 às 16:28)

Por aqui já pinga fraco...

O céu está a ficar escuro a W e SW...

no radar vê-se uma mancha de precipitação que parece progredir em direcção ao litoral Norte (?)


----------



## dgstorm (4 Out 2009 às 16:46)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui já pinga fraco...
> 
> O céu está a ficar escuro a W e SW...
> 
> no radar vê-se uma mancha de precipitação que parece progredir em direcção ao litoral Norte (?)



Tambem já tinha reparado... Na imagem de satelite tambem fica essa sensação... É esperar para ver 

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## jpmartins (4 Out 2009 às 18:35)

Boa tarde

Que céu lindo, que ambiente fantástico.
Tactual: 23.1ºC
HR:70%
Pressão: 1014.5hPa


----------



## frederico (4 Out 2009 às 19:11)

Aqui a norte do H. São João chuvisca. Mas parece-me que  na parte norte  do concelho da Maia está  a chover bem.


----------



## Veterano (4 Out 2009 às 19:21)

Pelo Aviz já chove há cerca de uma hora, de forma fraca, mas também não é só morrinha.

   Sigo com 21,2º, para uma máxima de 23,8º.

   Manhã agradável, ainda com sol, as nuvens vieram de tarde.


----------



## vegastar (4 Out 2009 às 19:32)

Pela Trofa já registo 1.5mm


----------



## Skizzo (4 Out 2009 às 19:43)

Aqui ja choveu alguma coisita (chuva fraca). Mas parece que a chuva cai de diferentes formas em distâncias curtas, por isso até pode estar a chover bem em P.Rubras. O meu irmão está em Vila do Conde e parece que lá já choveu bem ontem.


----------



## Stinger (4 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Bem hoje ao vir do trabalho deu para ver que choveu no porto mas nada de especial e ao passar em gondomar o chao tava seco e so no alto da serra é que estava a cair uma pinguitas grossas mas que foi só para meter medo ja que parou logo


----------



## Veterano (4 Out 2009 às 19:56)

Finalmente consigo ver chuva moderada, aqui pelo Aviz cai certinha há alguns minutos.

  Vamos ver se é para continuar.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Out 2009 às 20:13)

...E finalmente chuva a sério: 8,8 mm na última hora . 9,5 mm desde
que começou a chover às 18.30h  .Surpresa na quantidade? 
Um pouco...
mas já se sabe como é isto .Certezas? só no fim das ocorrências .
Para já , já cá cantam 9.5 mm.
...e voltou o cheiro a terra molhada ...


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Radar:





última hora:





estações no wunderground.com:


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2009 às 20:37)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...E finalmente chuva a sério: 8,8 mm na última hora . 9,5 mm desde
> que começou a chover às 18.30h  .Surpresa na quantidade?
> Um pouco...
> mas já se sabe como é isto .Certezas? só no fim das ocorrências .
> ...



Eu da minha varanda consegui ver que estava a chover bem para os lados do aeroporto e zona da Maia devido ao efeito bruma que a chuva provocava...

Há momentos vi também um clarão a norte da Maia.. 

Por aqui para já levo  *2.0 mm* de chuva e continua a chover de forma pouco intensa mas as gotas são bastante grandes...

Temp: *19.8 ºc* ( máxima de *25.6ºc*)

Vento S:11 Km/h

Humidade:88%

Pressão:1014.7 hpa


----------



## Veterano (4 Out 2009 às 20:55)

Pelo Aviz a chuva ainda não parou desde que teve início, se bem que agora de forma mais fraca.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Out 2009 às 21:30)

Bem 9.5mm em P.Rubras 

E isto é só o começo. Com vários dias de chuva anunciados esta semana, cheira-me a um Outubro bem chuvoso. Pena que no Porto não faça falta nenhuma lol. Já mais para o interior do distrito, a história é outra, e lá não chove


----------



## Skizzo (4 Out 2009 às 21:35)

A diferença entre Porto e Gaia (a sul) e Matosinhos e Maia (a norte) é nítida.

Na ultima hora:

P.Rubras 8.7mm
Massarelos 0.3mm
S.Pilar 0.3mm


----------



## Veterano (4 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Registo a paragem da chuva, para já.


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2009 às 21:46)

É sempre interessante verificar a validade da lei de *Weber-Fechner* nas mais diversas ocasiões. 

O primeiro round está a começar no litoral norte e centro ainda um pouco desorganizado mas nos sítios onde os cluster's de aguaceiros passarem a chuva deve carregar bem...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Agreste disse:


> É sempre interessante verificar a validade da lei de *Weber-Fechner* nas mais diversas ocasiões.
> O primeiro round está a começar no litoral norte e centro ainda um pouco desorganizado mas nos sítios onde os cluster's de aguaceiros passarem a chuva deve carregar bem...


Quanto à lei é verdade - a expectativa tende a ser alta mesmo que se saiba de antemão que há uma razoabilidade que não deve ser ultrapassada. O facto de olharmos para a massa de nuvens que está na imagem de satélite faz-nos aumentar notoriamente as expectativas de uma boa precipitação - mas a realidade é que apenas poderá trazer alguma chuva e não aquela que a nossa mente "vai buscar" às imagens; há mais do que isso para observar - pequenas massas de nuvens podem trazer bem mais precipitação e no entanto não nos trazem particular entusiasmo antes do evento. É caso para dizer que nós aqui "temos mais olhos que barriga".

Quanto ao 1º round - por aqui está fraquito, fraquito; a minha expectativa está não neste mas nos próximos rounds, nomeadamente a partir de Novembro. Embora esteja "em pulgas" para ver chover em grande quantidade tenho uma dose realista do meu lado que me diz que apenas daqui a umas semanas é que é!
Levo um acumulado de *precipitação* entre ontem (0,5mm) e hoje (2 mm) de *2,5 mm* - muito pouco, muito pouco.
Enfim...


----------



## Skizzo (4 Out 2009 às 22:37)

update 20UTC Porto

P.Rubras (Maia) - 3.0mm
Massarelos (Porto) - 0.3mm
S.Pilar (Gaia) - 2.7mm

acumulados hoje:

P.Rubras (Maia) - 12.5mm
Massarelos (Porto) - 0.6mm
S.Pilar (Gaia) - 3.0mm


----------



## DMartins (4 Out 2009 às 23:34)

Boas.
Vamos neste momento com 18.7º e chuva desde o fim da tarde, com algumas pequenas interrupções, e algumas boas descargas.
Pena não ter pluviómetro aqui nesta habitação...


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Out 2009 às 23:42)

Skizzo disse:


> update 20UTC Porto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alô , alô ,
 daqui, de um dos poucos lugares  que choveu de verdade ,
em todo o luso rectângulo ,
já se vê o luar com as clareiras que há no céu.
Estranho este valor isolado de precipitação, mas asseguro-vos 
que esteve quase  uma hora aqui, no Aeroporto,
 a chover moderadamente com períodos até de alguma intensidade.
Daí a acumulação...
Aqui tanto e mesmo aqui ao lado,   tão pouco...
Agora , com o luar a espreitar entre altocúmulos ,
prossegue este "calor de Verão" ...


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2009 às 23:55)

Boas, 

a chuva já parou há algum tempo e agora vê-se mesmo a lua entre as nuvens..

Dados actuais:

Temp: *18.9ºc*

Vento ESE:7Km/h

Humidade: 85 %

Pressão 1014.3 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 h : *4.3 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 00:14)

Bem definitivamente a chuva não quer nada com Aveiro, ainda estou com 0.0mm e uma camada de pó no pluviómetro
Não quero, nem devo desanimar, pois o episódio ainda está agora a começar, mas ler todos a relatar chuva é doloroso


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 00:18)

jpmartins disse:


> Não quero, nem devo desanimar, pois o episódio ainda está agora a começar, mas ler todos a relatar chuva é doloroso



 Aguarda mais um pouco, jpmartins, vamos ter, tudo o indica, uns episódios interessantes.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 00:21)

Veterano disse:


> Aguarda mais um pouco, jpmartins, vamos ter, tudo o indica, uns episódios interessantes.



Isso é que é falar Veterano
Temp. actual:20.2ºC
HR:80%


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 00:21)

jpmartins disse:


> Bem definitivamente a chuva não quer nada com Aveiro, ainda estou com 0.0mm e uma camada de pó no pluviómetro
> Não quero, nem devo desanimar, pois o episódio ainda está agora a começar, mas ler todos a relatar chuva é doloroso



Eu também tenho 0mm neste episódio. Mas tenho esperanças que isto suba para uns 2 dígitos (3 dígitos até se for possível).


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Out 2009 às 06:19)

Por aqui depois das chuvas consistentes entre as 18 e as 20 UTC de ontem,
o céu tem-se mantido encoberto , mas quase sem chuva ( apenas 0.5 mm desde a meia-noite) que perfaz o total de 15.8 mm desde o início das precipitações no fim da tarde de ontem.
E com esta humidade ( 96% ) e  ainda 20,0º, noite tropicalíssima ...
Mas o interessante disto tudo , não é o ocorrido mas sim o que estará para vir:






[/URL][/IMG]

Forte instabilidade "avulsa" mas organizada  no Atlântico adjacente em deslocação para Leste/Nordeste e no cantinho superior esquerdo a nossa rebaptizada Grace...
Seguirá o seu destino (nordeste) e em breve dissipar-se-á.
Mas não é todos os dias que temos assim alguém a "olhar " para nós de tão próximo lugar.
E que hoje haja já relatos significativos dos nossos "enviados especiais" espalhados pelos 4 cantos do Continente...
Assim seja...


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, não chove, registo 21,5º, para uma mínima de 20,5º. Continua o ambiente tropical, com muita humidade e abafado.

  Não me admira que as depressões tropicais rondem o nosso rectângulo, só falta a água do mar a temperaturas mais elevadas para lhes estendermos a passadeira vermelha.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Por aqui ainda estou a 0 em mm, mas com uma alegria enorme ao ler os últimos acontecimentos, fantástica a nossa Grace
Penso que está para breve os meus primeiros mm.

T.actual: 22.8ºC
HR:67%

Tmin. 19.9ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Out 2009 às 10:56)

Está tudo maravilhado com os acontecimentos que estão 
a ocorrer por outros seguimentos ,  que nem reparamos no
que estará eventualmente para chegar aqui,  para as nossas bandas






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

O céu vai ficando negro a Oeste e a Sudoeste.
Veremos ...mas a  "coisa" está  a agradar-me...
Isto é que são dias...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 11:57)

Par aí as coisas estão animadas, com descagas já em terra, mais ou menos sobre Barcelos...

Daqui vê-se tudo ao longe, altocumulus e altostratus a N e W, mas bem ao longe...


----------



## dgstorm (5 Out 2009 às 12:11)

Boas.
Por aqui tudo negro, chove forte e ouve-se uns relampagos ao longe... Esta tarde promete... E a madrugada segundo o GFS vai prometer ainda mais


----------



## dgstorm (5 Out 2009 às 12:13)

Será?


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 12:16)

Registo agora 22,7º, o vento aumentou de intensidade, sem rumo definido, algumas abertas, sobre o mar algo escuro se aproxima.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 14:30)

Boa tarde
Por aqui só o céu vai dando espectáculo, porque chuva ainda nada.
Vamos esperando...


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 14:33)

Na última hora já há registo de chuva forte em duas estações.


----------



## Skizzo (5 Out 2009 às 14:56)

Min: 20,5ºC
Max: 24,8ºC

actual: 23,9ºC

céu muito nublado.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 14:58)

Boa tarde.
Há zonas onde a emoção apenas acontece com a TT GRACE; de resto apenas uns fugazes aguaceiros fracos e que pouquissimo acumularam até ao momento...
Já sei: haja esperança! É, o remédio é esperar...o pior é que a chuva pode vir quando menos quero - amanhã tenho nova vindima por estes lados e se a chuva fizer a sua aparição em força lá se vai a colheita...pois!

*Tmín*: *16,5ºC*
*Tactual*: *21,0ºC*

*Precipitação* dia 3: *0,5 mm*
*Precipitação* dia 4: *2 mm*
*Precipitação* até 14h de hoje: *2,5 mm*


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 15:25)

Boas tardes,

por aqui também apenas uns aguaceiros fracos e muito esporádicos...

...fraquíssimo até ao momento...

Actual:

Temp:*20.9 ºc* ( mínima de *18.9ºc*)

Vento: SSE: 12 Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento 37 Km/h de S às 11:50h...)

Humidade:70%

Pressão:1010.6 hpa

Precipitação desde as 00 h: *0.8 mm *


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 15:25)

O único ponto a acrescentar ao dia de hoje, foi o aumento da intensidade do vento na última hora, nada de mais, mas já é significativo, contrastando com a manhã calma. Vento esse que é quente.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 15:45)

Com o primeiro aguaceiro, o primeiro trovão 
Já não era sem tempo.


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 15:56)

Sigo com 23,2º, a oeste as nuvens estão mais compactas, mas ainda nem sequer chove.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 16:17)

jpmartins disse:


> Com o primeiro aguaceiro, o primeiro trovão
> Já não era sem tempo.



Passou tudo ao largo da costa, ouvi mais alguns trovões, mas tudo ao longe.
O aguaceiro não foi o suficiente para a estação registar os primeiros 0.5mm.
Vamos aguardado amigos do Litoral Norte.


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 16:21)

jpmartins disse:


> Passou tudo ao largo da costa, ouvi mais alguns trovões, mas tudo ao longe.
> O aguaceiro não foi o suficiente para a estação registar os primeiros 0.5mm.
> Vamos aguardado amigos do Litoral Norte.



 Por aqui começa a chover,vento moderado de sudoeste, céu totalmente encoberto, e 22,1º.


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 16:25)

Veterano disse:


> Por aqui começa a chover



  Chuva passa a moderada, a sul forma-se como que uma neblina, penso serem cortinas de chuva.


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 16:28)

Chove torrencialmente...

Vento SSW : 44Km/h

Já levo 3 mm e continua a chover

Venha ela..


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 16:35)

A chuva passou a fraca, mas chegou a trovoada, anunciada por algumas nuvens negras e um trovão.


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 16:39)

Está a trovejar vi um grande raio sobre o mar... já levo 5mm, vem muito escuro de S/SW.


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 16:44)

Algo de mais substancial está a chegar, o vento intensifica-se, chove de forma moderada.


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 16:51)

6.4 mm, chove intensamente, rajada de vento há momentos 51Km/h de SSW


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 17:06)

As imagens de satélite começam a mostrar algo de substancial a SW, que deverá começar a entrar aqui pelo litoral Norte já nas próximas horas.
Estou com net móvel, não estou a conseguir carregar as imagens.


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 17:18)

Chove muito...gotas grossas...

acumulado: *10 mm*

Vento SSW: *40Km/h*

Temp: *19.5 ºc*

Humidade:94%

Pressão: 1011.7 hpa


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 17:20)

Relativa quantidade de precipitação por quase todo o Litoral Norte neste momento e parece que vão ter mais..


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2009 às 17:55)

Por Canidelo, o *João Soares* relatava, há pouco, chuva e trovoada!

Em 5 minutos acumulou *4mm* de precipitação!

Temperatura nos 22,0ºC, após uma mínima de *20,5ºC*.


----------



## stormiday (5 Out 2009 às 18:11)

Por Aveiro chove moderado como já não via há muito tempo 
Vento 28.0 km/h SSE
Pluviosidade na última hora 1mm
20.1ºC  82%
1011.5 hpa


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 18:23)

Chove intensamente por aqui, 10.3mm em +/- 30 minutos. Que saudades tinha de ver chover assim 

Rajada max. 45.3km/h

Edit: a estação ainda está a debitar mm, vai nos 11.3mm


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 20:10)

Agora que a noite chegou, tudo mais calmo, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de SE.

Temp. actual: 18.9ºC
HR: 87%

Precipitação(24h): 12.4mm


----------



## frederico (5 Out 2009 às 20:13)

Um off-topic sobre uma situação ridícula. Hoje, como se sabe, até choveu bem aqui pelo Litoral Norte durante a tarde.

Ora, acontece que fui agora à rua e os aspersores dos relvados aqui dos prédios onde moro estão todos a funcionar, e não são um ou dois, são imensos! Tanta treta em torno de poupar água e preservar o ambiente, e depois fazem isto!

Não sei se os aspersores fazem parte do condomínio ou da Câmara da Maia, mas vou fazer queixa... ali estão à uma hora a desperdiçar água.


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 20:48)

Condições actuais: vento moderado a forte de sul, chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2009 às 21:16)

A estação do wunderground de Ílhavo, registou bastante precipitação nos últimos 10 minutos.

A responsável por isso, deverá ser a mancha de precipitação intensa registada pelo radar do IM ao largo de Aveiro.





Desta feita, a estação leva 25,9mm acumulados hoje.


À frente segue a estação de Paredes de Coura que contabiliza já 62,8mm hoje.


----------



## JPNunes (5 Out 2009 às 21:22)

Em oliveira de azeméis chove torrencialmente desde ha 20min. 
Dps de um dia quente e em que a chuva nao caíu, agr toda de uma só vez. A temperatura mantem-se mt agradavel a rondar os 20graus.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Out 2009 às 21:28)

Segundo a TSF:

Chuva forte no final da A29, penso que em Aveiro originou bastantes lençóis de água e circula-se lentamente na zona;

Em Paços de Ferreira (Mata Real) chove com intensidade e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 21:40)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Segundo a TSF:
> 
> Chuva forte no final da A29, penso que em Aveiro originou bastantes lençóis de água e circula-se lentamente na zona;
> 
> Em Paços de Ferreira (Mata Real) chove com intensidade e vento moderado a forte.



Por aqui também confirmo, por volta das 21:00 e as 21:15 caíram dois aguaceiros repentinos e fortes.

Precipitação total: 14.5mm

E pela imagem de satélite vem aí mais.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Out 2009 às 21:57)

Chove torrencialmente há meia hora.

Já tinha saudades de uma descarga dessas.

Quem vindimou, vindimou, quem não vindimou, a Isabel vindimará por eles.. eheh


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2009 às 22:08)

Pelas 17:54h, o João Soares reportava chuva, vento moderado e 10 mm acumulados.

Pelas 16h teve trovoada.


----------



## FSantos (5 Out 2009 às 22:21)

Chove que até dá gosto aqui em Gondomar. Que maravilha!


----------



## Iceberg (5 Out 2009 às 22:30)

A chuva aqui por Braga começou a cair de forma mais significativa pelas 17h00, com períodos de maior intensidade e outros de menor intensidade, mas para já sem nada de mais a assinalar, apenas chuva moderada, vento moderado de S/SW, trovoadas nada de nada ...


----------



## jpmartins (5 Out 2009 às 22:46)

Quando está algum tempo sem chover, a temperatura sobe, ás 19:26 tinha 18.6ºC, neste momento 19.3ºC.


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 23:28)

Boas noites, 

tarde e início de noite com bastante chuva e alguma trovoada.

Actual:

Vento S:24 Km/h / máximo de 30 km/h nos últimos 5 minutos de SSE)

Temp:*18.8ºc*

Humidade:92%

Pressão:1012.5 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h : *22.8 mm*

O gráfico da precipitação na minha estação nas últimas horas( valor instantâneo medido/registado pelo software a intervalos de 5 em 5 minutos)precipitação a acumular bem a partir das 16:20h






Bom começo de evento...

não está mal não senhor...

vamos ver o que nos espera nas próximas horas/dias...

De momento não chove..


----------



## Stinger (5 Out 2009 às 23:45)

FSantos disse:


> Chove que até dá gosto aqui em Gondomar. Que maravilha!



Acredita , fui nessa altura de s pedro ao freixo e era so agua por todo o lado , lençois de agua enormes e so chovia torrencialmente   as barracas do rosario tavam todas enxarcadas 

Aver vamos agora para a noite , existe alguma possibilidade de festival electrico para a noite?


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 00:21)

Às 22:30, o João Soares indicava o seguinte de Canidelo, V.N de Gaia:

O dia 5 de Outubro foi marcado por chuva e alguma trovoada.
As temperaturas variaram entre os 19,7 e os 24,1ºC.
A precipitação acumulada entre as 0h e as 22h30 era de 19mm.

Às 22:30 estavam 19,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Out 2009 às 00:42)

Boa noite.
A chuva já cá canta neste Portugal ávido de água!

Dia 5 Outubro:

*Tmín*: *16,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *22,0ºC*
*Precipitação*: *16 mm*

Agora sigo com 18,0ºC de temperatura, vento moderado de sul (aparente) e um aguaceiro fraco a moderado.

Durmam bem...

Nota. há uma linha de instabilidade a formar-se entre o continente e os Açores...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Out 2009 às 02:10)

Chegado de casamento abençoado  pela chuva,
regressei àvido de informação.
29 mm , aqui, desde o início do evento?
bem bom, ainda que em determinada altura pensei que pudesse ocorrer  bem mais.
Veja-se Vigo, mesmo aqui ao lado, com mais de 100 mm ...
Ainda assim , por aqui , este 1º round não foi nada mau.
E também estará a chover em muito interior norte.
Que o 2º (round),  seja mais abrangente...democrático .E chegue a todo o lado.
Em breve, voltaremos à pasmaceira.
Agora , por aqui, é só vento sul.Chuva ? Por ora , pausa...
Temperatura? A esta hora da noite?
de Verão ,pois então  (19.1º)...


----------



## frederico (6 Out 2009 às 02:48)

Nada mau na Galiza... 46.8 mm em Pontevedra e 41 mm em Lugo, mas só 4 mm na Corunha... Alto Minho não deve ter ficado atrás, digo eu...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Out 2009 às 07:56)

Bom dia.
As condições agora já serão outras e não as da "ISABEL", mas cá estamos pelo mesmo motivo: relatar o que se passa em tempo real.

Vento moderado de sul, céu muito nublado a encoberto, 18,5ºC de temp. actual.
Tmín de 17,0ºC.

Aproxima-se de nós algo - o que trará? Chuva e vento aparentemente...







IM - créditos da imagem


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Depois de uma noite com vento em rajadas e alguma chuva, eis que está tudo mais calmo, vento fraco a moderado de sul e 21,5º.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Out 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia

A noite trouxe mais 9.4mm, fazendo um total de 23.9mm até ao momento.
Neste momento o céu muito nublado.
O fim do dia de hoje e amanhã promete, vamos acompanhando e relatando

Tmin. 18.6ºC


----------



## Gongas (6 Out 2009 às 11:46)

O que ai vem, será uma coisa em grande...espreitem o site do ESTOFEX. nunca vi tudo a cair no nosso país.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Out 2009 às 12:23)

Este aguaceiro moderado acabado de aterrar aqui pelo  Aeroporto
é já passado.
Grandes expectativas para esta tarde/noite  estão a ser já equacionadas:
Olhando para a animação do Satélite ficamos estontecidos.
Será ? 
É bom haver dias assim. A míngua era tal que já nem sabíamos 
do odor da terra molhada pela chuva.
E mais logo, voltaremos à antena, caso as condições (meteorológicas)
o justifiquem... e se não justificarem , voltaremos à mesma,
quanto mais não seja para dar voz às frustrações...
Por aqui, tudo a postos para receber a chuva e a trovoada.
Veremos...


----------



## irpsit (6 Out 2009 às 13:01)

Olá a todos,

Voltei há dois dias da Áustria e fiquei surpreendido pela chuvada de ontem a qual já há muito tempo que não via. O tempo tb está também surpreendemente quente e abafado/húmido.

Hoje, na Maia, céu encoberto, umas pingas, e vento moderado com rajadas de quadrante sul. Vamos esperar a molha da noite!!

Ainda não verifiquei se tenho o barómetro acertado (prov não) mas registei uma descida de pressão dos 1017 mb para os 1013 mb.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Out 2009 às 13:11)

Min: 20,4ºC
actual: 24,1ºC

Céu encoberto. Espero que a grande chuvada passe tudo ao lado. Estes ultimos dias foram suficientes para eu ficar farto dela


----------



## jpmartins (6 Out 2009 às 13:44)

Boa tarde

Por aqui os últimos 10 minutos foram marcados por chuva intensa. Neste momento ainda chove mas não da mesma forma.
Pois é Skizzo, parece que vais ter azar, porque vem aí uns bons milímetros


----------



## João Soares (6 Out 2009 às 14:39)

Boas tardes, malta !! 
Finalmente consegui arranjar um tempinho para vir aos PC's da Biblioteca 

De momento, já acumulei *31,0mm* neste evento até hoje às 9h00.

De momento, chove moderadamente e o vento a fraco.

A temperatura Mínima registada foi de *20,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 14:48)

Boa tarde. Chuva forte por Rio Tinto, depois de uma manhã relativamente seca. Vento sul moderado. Registo 23,4º, condições quase tropicais.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Out 2009 às 14:52)

Neste momento parece que ficou de noite, chove moderadamente e já ouço ao longe


----------



## Lousano (6 Out 2009 às 14:52)

irpsit disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Voltei há dois dias da Áustria e fiquei surpreendido pela chuvada de ontem a qual já há muito tempo que não via. O tempo tb está também surpreendemente quente e abafado/húmido.



Isso chama-se chegar no momento certo, visto que os últimos meses não foram de grande animação aí para cima.


----------



## irpsit (6 Out 2009 às 14:53)

Chove mesmo torrencialmente agora.
Mais intenso que ontem.

Nem dá para abrir a janela!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Out 2009 às 14:57)

Vigoroso aguaceiro neste momento  em P.Rubras.
Que maravilha.Chuva torrencial. E já dura há 4 , 5 minutos...
E no satélite pouco se vê...
Ah grande dia ...
E isto é só uma amostra...
Mais, muito mais , assim espero, para  mais logo.
E realmente irpsit,  acertaste em cheio...


----------



## irpsit (6 Out 2009 às 14:59)

Estava a pensar que ia acalmar, depois de 10 minutos de chuva forte e depois mais branda, agora volta a carregar mais, de novo. 
Vento agora com algumas rajadas fortes.

E é só a primeira banda.
Acho que a parte central da frente chega aí numas 3 horas, lá para o ínicio da noite.

Como está o tempo aí para Gaia/Aveiro?
Vem mais chuva?


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 14:59)

Boas tardes, 

grande chuvada que caiu agora por aqui... fazendo-me acumular 4.8 mm em apenas 3 minutos...
tive a sensação de ter ouvido também um trovão ao longe...

Dados actuais:

Temp:*20.8ºc* ( minima de *19.1ºc*)

Vento SSE: 33 Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento:48 Km/h de sul às 11:57 h)

Humidade:89%

Pressão:1012.6hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: *5.8 mm*

E a frente ainda não chegou....


----------



## jpmartins (6 Out 2009 às 15:05)

Aqui fica o registo da frente que vai atravessar o continente. O pós-frontal está muito interessante.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 15:08)

jpmartins disse:


> Aqui fica o registo da frente que vai atravessar o continente. O pós-frontal está muito interessante.



Essa frente está com um aspecto espectacular...é concerteza mais vigorosa do que a de ontem....oxalá não faça estragos nas próximas horas... as bandas/células que a precedem estão já a provocar chuvas intensas por aqui...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Out 2009 às 15:15)

O forte aguaceiro já se foi.Claro.
Digamos que foi um cheirinho daquilo que poderá vir mais logo.
Virão outros concerteza.






[/URL][/IMG]

A julgar pelo satélite (que às vezes não é como o algodão)
até impressiona a vigorosa e larga faixa de instabilidade em deslocamento para 
o nosso território.
Mas o melhor é não deitar muito foguetes antes da festa anunciada.
O melhor mesmo é ir disfrutando cada aguaceiro que vá ocorrendo...


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 15:19)

nimboestrato disse:


> O melhor mesmo é ir disfrutando cada aguaceiro que vá ocorrendo...



  É mesmo isso, nimboestrato, foi muito agradável sentir o forte aguaceiro a cair, façamos um intervalo para a 2ª parte...


----------



## Nunotex (6 Out 2009 às 15:38)

Boas!

Aqui em Braga, após uma trovoada, um forte aguaceiro de 10 minutos...

Agora acalmou!


----------



## Skizzo (6 Out 2009 às 16:03)

Ao menos parou agora. Espero mesmo que não chova tanto como previsto, ou pelo menos passe ao lado do Porto. Aqui já está a causar estragos, tenho a garagem inundada por causa de ontem, e hoje se continuar assim vai ser pior. Detesto chuva.


----------



## Raposinha (6 Out 2009 às 16:49)

Olá a todos,

Aqui em Gaia já choveu com bastante intensidade, agora parou, mas a sul o céu está carregado e o vento está a vir daí com alguma intensidade. Parece-me que o final de tarde vai ser mais molhado ainda. 

BTW, 1º post aqui, já vinha aqui espreitar com alguma regularidade, mas só agora me inscrevi. Espero aprender bastante por aqui!


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2009 às 17:13)

Raposinha disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Aqui em Gaia já choveu com bastante intensidade, agora parou, mas a sul o céu está carregado e o vento está a vir daí com alguma intensidade. Parece-me que o final de tarde vai ser mais molhado ainda.
> 
> BTW, 1º post aqui, já vinha aqui espreitar com alguma regularidade, mas só agora me inscrevi. Espero aprender bastante por aqui!



Bem-vindo ao nosso fórum 

Por aqui vais aprender muito, disso podes ter a certeza.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Out 2009 às 17:29)

27.5mm em Ponte de Lima às 15UTC


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 17:38)

Por Rio Tinto, vejo as nuvens a correr pelo céu (muito poético), vento moderado a forte de sudoeste, muita humidade e ambiente abafado.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Out 2009 às 18:12)

Agora que cheguei a casa vamos aos dados
Precipitação desde as 00h: 20.7mm
Tactual: 21.8ºC
HR:90%

Tmax.24.2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (6 Out 2009 às 19:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Já não consigo evitar, já estou com aquela agitação que antecede os bons eventos meteorológicos

T.actual:21.3ºC
HR: 91%
Pressão(a descer):1011.7hPa


----------



## dgstorm (6 Out 2009 às 19:45)

Estou com a sensação que quanto mais se aproxima mais se desvanece


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 19:49)

Registo 21,3º, para uma máxima de 23,9º. Vento moderado a forte de sudoeste, mas a chuva faz-se esperar. A ver vamos...


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 19:50)

Tudo muito calmo por aqui.
Algum vento e 20.9º


----------



## irpsit (6 Out 2009 às 20:16)

Aqui no Porto, após a chuvada da tarde, está ventoso e encoberto.
Parece que a frente está a começar a entrar.
Principalmente ali na região do litoral centro.

Mais ainda falta algum tempo.
Concerteza a parte mais carregada deve ser aquela do final, muito definida.
Aliás a frente está muito carregada e não parece nada desvanecer!

O vento está a aumentar. A pressão aqui, que esteve constante durante a tarde, desceu 1 mb na última hora.


----------



## I_Pereira (6 Out 2009 às 20:19)

Trovoada em Aveiro


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 20:21)

Continua o vento moderado com rajadas de sudoeste, já secou o chão, estamos todos à espera do prato principal.


----------



## stormiday (6 Out 2009 às 20:25)

Agora sim!!! Que saudades de uma chuvada a sério com trovoada à mistura
Desde à 20 minutos já acumulei 14.5mm.
Pressão actual 1012.0 hpa
Vento de SE 28.4. A rajada máxima do dia de hoje foi de 78.8 km/h às 13.06h
Temperatura 19.3º C


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 20:27)

Boas noites, 

não era  suposto já ter começado a chover? 

Tanta cerimónia....

Por aqui continua o vento moderado a forte de S/SW por vezes com rajadas de 45 Km/h

Actual:

Vento: SSW: 39Km/h

Temp:20.8 ºc

Humidade:90%

Pressão 1012.1 hpa

Precipitação desde as 00 horas: 6.4 mm

Estamos em alerta laranja por chuva e amarelo por vento...


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 20:27)

Se já passou por Aveiro, pela A29 é um tirinho até ao Porto, e sem pagar portagem.

  O vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## irpsit (6 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Pessoal do Porto lá pelas 20h45 deve começar o espectáculo.
Os colegas de Leiria, Coimbra e Aveiro já apanharam o início da frente.

Mais uns 15-20 minutos.
Aqui o vento está forte e a aumentar!!


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 20:30)

Veterano disse:


> Se já passou por Aveiro, pela A29 é um tirinho até ao Porto, e sem pagar portagem.
> 
> O vento aumentou de intensidade.





mas será que ela não se desvia mais para NE ? pela direcção das nuvens parece...

Edit: tenho o detector a apitar entre as 20/40 milhas...

agora entre as 8/20 milhas . está a aproximar-se...


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 20:40)

Começa a chover moderado agora...


----------



## stormiday (6 Out 2009 às 20:40)

Ok, por aqui já está...
Já a enviei direitinha para o Porto, como pediram


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 20:41)

Relâmpagos a S/ SE...

Já chove!

Detector assinala constantemente a 3/8 milhas...


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 20:43)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria debaixo de um diluvio presumo..


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 20:43)

Intensifica-se a chuva agora.
Chove muito forte mesmo!

EDIT: *Grande chuvada!*


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 20:47)

Snifa disse:


> Relâmpagos a S/ SE...
> 
> Já chove!



  Engraçado, aqui pelo Aviz, mais perto do mar, nada para já, excepto o forte vento, claro.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 20:49)

Veterano disse:


> Engraçado, aqui pelo Aviz, mais perto do mar, nada para já, excepto o forte vento, claro.



Como previ em cima a trovoada desloca-se mais por Leste e para NE  , a chuva é fraca e está a parar...para já passa a rasar o Porto...


----------



## Raposinha (6 Out 2009 às 20:49)

Relâmpagos a SE/E do centro de Gaia.... zona de Avintes, Crestuma...


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 20:53)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã...

Trovoada também. S/SE


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 20:53)

No Aviz começou a chover de forma moderada, mas para já nada de mais...


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 20:57)

Alto e para o baile...

vi um clarão a W e SW... será?

por aqui vai chovendo moderado...


----------



## irpsit (6 Out 2009 às 20:57)

Aproximadamente 1 relampago por minuto exactamente a S/SE.
Começa a chover.
E vê-se a banda nebulosa muito mais densa


----------



## Stinger (6 Out 2009 às 20:57)

Por aqui em sao pedro gondomar choveu de tarde e agora as 8 da noite mais ao menos começou um festival electrico esse que só se ve ao longe porque parece me que se dirige mais para paredes ou seja nao passando pelo porto e gondomar , espero que passe aqui algo


----------



## Raposinha (6 Out 2009 às 20:58)

Meio off-topic, mas relacionado:

A célula que por aqui anda deve ainda ter alguma intensidade, o vôo Ryanair que saiu às 20:30 do aeroporto para Girona, em vez de rumar a E como normal, seguiu para sul até perto de Aveiro e só aí rumou a Este...


----------



## stormiday (6 Out 2009 às 20:59)

Já chove com alguma intensidade outra vez.
A pressão está a cair 1011.6
Vento de SE 20.5 km/h
Acho que vou ficar sem luz


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 20:59)

Alguém de cá que tenha como registar esta chuvada que já dura à 20 minutos.
Trovoada mesmo aqui!! Mas cada relampago! Só visto!!


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 21:01)

Trovoada em cima do Porto....

Chove bastante intenso


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 21:01)

Snifa disse:


> vi um clarão a W e SW... será?



 Pode ser, mas o realce vai para o forte vento.

 Alto lá, começa a trovoada, para já distante.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2009 às 21:01)

Troveja em Canidelo, acompanhando a chuva. Já se contam *13mm* acumulados desde as 00h!


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 21:02)

Veterano disse:


> Pode ser, mas o realce vai para o forte vento.
> 
> Alto lá, começa a trovoada, para já distante.



Foi um relâmpago a SW...

o trovão ouviu-se passado mais ou  menos 6 segundos


----------



## jpmartins (6 Out 2009 às 21:04)

Muita chuva, muita trovoada é uma loucura.

Precipitação: Passei no espaço de uma hora e o pouco de 20.7 para 55.9mm


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 21:05)

jpmartins disse:


> Muita chuva, muita trovoada é uma loucura.
> 
> Precipitação: Passei no espaço de uma hora e o pouco de 20.7 para 55.9mm





Bem...esta frente  que está a chegar vinda do mar é uma frente de trovoadas!!!


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 21:09)

A luz foi abaixo em vários quarteirões do Porto...parte da cidade sem luz neste momento!


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Out 2009 às 21:11)

Se for possível, gravem videos ou fotografem esses momentos de trovoada, sempre dá para entreter o pessoal que ainda não está sob o efeito da frente e contempla a galeria multimédia do fórum.

A olhar para o satélite a região centro e norte está a ser bastante afectada pela frente.


----------



## mocha (6 Out 2009 às 21:13)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Se for possível, gravem videos ou fotografem esses momentos de trovoada, sempre dá para entreter o pessoal que ainda não está sob o efeito da frente e contempla a galeria multimédia do fórum.
> 
> A olhar para o satélite a região centro e norte está a ser bastante afectada pela frente.



Ou ja ligavam a webcam


----------



## Tiagofsky (6 Out 2009 às 21:14)

Boas noites meteoloucos!Depois de uma larga estadia fora por trabalho, eis-me de volta ao meu saudoso meteopt!  Num dia de forte instabilidade, estou para ver no que vai dar esta "amiga" que nos vai visitar!Peço desculpa se estou a bater no ceguinho (e certamente estou mesmo, ou não fossem voces como vos conheço! ) mas o Estofex tem um MEGA warning aqui para o nosso rectangulozeco!É esperar e ansear para ver!  Um abraço a todos, e mais uma vez estou  ca convosco!Home sweet home...!


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 21:19)

Incrível! Já há cheias enormes na parte baixa da cidade. Chove torrencial à 45 minutos.
Trovoada com fartura...
Impressionante...
Que vai ser disto...?


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 21:20)

Acalmou aqui no Aviz, não chove, correm nuvens muito baixas, até apetece estender a mão para as agarrar, alguns relâmpagos distantes.


----------



## Tiagofsky (6 Out 2009 às 21:22)

Veterano disse:


> Acalmou aqui no Aviz, não chove, correm nuvens muito baixas, até apetece estender a mão para as agarrar, alguns relâmpagos distantes.



Estou um pouco mais acima, no pinheiro manso...Confirmo tranquilidade para já...


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 21:23)

*Re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Litoral Centro - Outubro 2009*

Já há grandes inundações por Guimarães...
Chove como se não houvesse amanhã...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2009 às 21:23)

É aproveitar  é só festa por aí.


----------



## vegastar (6 Out 2009 às 21:25)

Aqui pela Trofa para já nada de especial. Chove fraco a moderado. Hoje já acumelei 12mm, 0.5 na última hora.


----------



## Tiagofsky (6 Out 2009 às 21:25)

Primeiro flash avistado a Norte. Let the beat rock..!


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2009 às 21:26)




----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 21:36)

stormy disse:


>



  Pois é, stormy, mas por estranho que pareça, na zona onde vivo não se passou ainda nada de mais, tenho contudo a máquina a postos.


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 21:36)

Bem, depois de uns minutos sem luz, eis que volto.
Acalmou a chuva agora. Chove moderado.
Vejo carros que julgo ser dos bombeiros ou protecção civil dirigindo-se para o centro baixo da Cidade.
Há relatos de familiares meus presos em casa, pois a àgua tem cerca de 40cm a correr pela porta.

Fonte _"Rádio Santiago"_, Guimarães.
Protecção civil no terreno, Bombeiros de Guimarães e Taipas, funcionários camarários mobilizados de emergência.
Várias estradas cortadas, zonas baixas da Cidade inundadas...
Por favor que pare por agora... Já chega...


----------



## I_Pereira (6 Out 2009 às 21:37)

Estou à espera da próxima dose. Até estava com ideias de cortar o cabelo hoje, mas se a luz vai abaixo arrisco-me a ficar com corte a meio

O que acham do fim da noite/inicio da madrugada? Talvez vá dar uma voltinha


----------



## stormiday (6 Out 2009 às 21:52)

já se vêem relampagos


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 22:03)

Nalgumas zonas do Minho choveu e ainda chove bem


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 22:07)

A sirene dos Bombeiros toca sem parar...
Há casos já relatados de gente com metro de água dentro das casas... Os meus pais têm 30cm...
Está muito mau...


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 22:07)

Acalmou por aqui, vento fraco a moderado de sul, ainda 20,7º, não chove há algum tempo.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 22:17)

I_Pereira disse:


> O que acham do fim da noite/inicio da madrugada? Talvez vá dar uma voltinha



É difícil dizer, parece que isto está muito dependente a que se forme convecção mais intensa ao longo da linha de instabilidade, e como tal há aqui muita dose de aleatório e repentino. O litoral norte tem sido beneficiado até agora como se vê nesta animação (repara nas cores vermelhas). Para a minha zona estou a ficar pessimista, mas nestes cenários a qualquer momento também pode nascer algo, mas é tudo bastante imprevisível.


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2009 às 22:21)

Estranhamente calmo isto...

depois de uma trovoada de raspão, já não chove há bastante tempo...

Vento moderado de Sul..

a frente lá vai passando...

Cá para mim o satélite está a enganar muito...estas nuvens não trazem chuva?

Edit: o detector apita com muita frequência mas não consigo ver clarões em nenhuma direcção...provavelmente está muito longe ainda para ser visualizada...


----------



## stormiday (6 Out 2009 às 22:35)

Acho que se está a aproximar outra vez... trovoada não falta


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 22:51)

Continua um ambiente estranhamente calmo, depois de prometer muito...Talvez esteja a recuperar forças para o próximo round, mas a verdade é que para o Porto não se passou nada de extraordinário.


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 22:57)

stormiday disse:


> A minha mensagem ficou repetida!! E minha impressão ou o site esteve down?



Esteve.

Bem, da ultima vez que começou aí em Aveiro, passado meia hora foi terrível cá..


----------



## Veterano (6 Out 2009 às 23:09)

Regressou a chuva, mas de forma fraca. O vento intensificou-se.


----------



## dgstorm (6 Out 2009 às 23:15)

A isto chamo morrer na praia... Tudo completamente ao lado 
Era ver os clarões a nada mais.


----------



## Minho (6 Out 2009 às 23:28)

Aqui por Braga nada a reportar em especial, algum vento, temperatura 19.4ºC, agora à noite chuva nem vê-la até agora....


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 23:28)

Como já puderam verificar existem locais que hoje tiveram inundações e outros locais em que praticamente não choveu... como aqui no sul em que parece que aquela célula levou um pontinho e lá vai passeando pelo alentejo devendo chover numa faixa prai de 5 ou 10 km no máximo !!

Querem saber onde choveu ... é só seguir a linha das trovoadas do IM !!


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 23:34)

Minho disse:


> Aqui por Braga nada a reportar em especial, algum vento, temperatura 19.4ºC, agora à noite chuva nem vê-la até agora....



Exacto. Tão perto e ao mesmo tempo tão longe.
Os Bombeiros das Taipas, sem nada que fazer vieram para Guimarães ajudar...
Que diferença...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Out 2009 às 23:35)

Resumindo o que vi e li aqui até agora 
Guimarães - 6 ,  Braga - O  e Albufeira - 5, Olhanense 0...
Ou seja , quando assim é, 
quem ousa dizer onde vai chover?  E quando?
Pois é. Por todas estas incertezas é que estamos cá tantos....
E Pedras Rubras 0  ...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Out 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui também tudo calmo. Mas houve mais acção hoje no Porto do que em Viana, o que é pouco comum.


----------



## DMartins (6 Out 2009 às 23:40)

Vamos com vento moderado e volta a chover com alguma intensidade. Nada que seja comparado com o ultimo acontecimento.
*18.6º*

Assim me despeço por hoje. Vou embalar com o som da chuva nas janelas.
 Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2009 às 00:00)

Dados actuais:

Temp:

*18.1ºc *( máxima de *23.0ºc*)

Vento SSE: 6 Km/h

Humidade:88 %

Pressão:1012.5 hpa

Precipitação acumulada: *9.1 mm*

Vamos ver se o pós frontal nos traz alguns aguaceiros...neste momento a lua já é visível entre as nuvens...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2009 às 00:02)

Boa noite

Emoções a rodos, ah?!
Ahhhhh...como é bom sentir de novo a adrenalina do outono que nos entra pelos sentidos! 

Por cá tive 2 períodos de chuva mais forte, um de tarde e outro cerca das 20h (mais coisa menos coisa); o resto forma apenas fogachos de chuva fraca. Mas de tarde foi potente!!! Vi um *relâmpago* e Rebenta um *trovão* mesmo pertinho...QUE BARULHO INFERNAL!!! A cerca de 100 mts do local onde estava a vindimar...

Bem...recolhi *33 mm* de *precipitação* neste dia.
*Tmín*: *17,0ºC*
*Tmáx*: *22,0ºC*
*Tactual*: *17,0ºC*

Nada mau este dia 6 de Outubro...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2009 às 00:15)

Neste momento tudo mais calmo, já que por volta das 20h  foi a verdadeira loucura de trovoada e precipitação, aquase 40mm numa 1h:30min.
Fecho o dia com 62.1mm, tentei tirar umas fotos à trovoada, mas sem sucesso, já que da minha varanda não tenho grande campo. Tenho net móvel, que se torna lenta em dias de chuva, mas vou tentar postar uma foto, para terem uma noção da chuva.

Venha mais, pois hoje ainda não choveu


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2009 às 00:54)

Chuva torrencial neste momento, alguma trovoada também ( antes da chuva)

Edit: já está a parar rendeu 3.3 mm de chuva em 1 minuto e meio aproximadamente !


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2009 às 01:04)

Chove intensamente a sul da Maia. Há cerca de duas horas houve relâmpagos difusos e trovões.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2009 às 01:09)

Estão a surgir boas células a SW do Litoral Norte..






Há alguns clarões a SW e W...

O detector assinala descargas com bastante frequência..


----------



## dgstorm (7 Out 2009 às 01:16)

Vamos la ver se a segunda ronda é para aqui... Já que a primeira foi para os pardais


----------



## irpsit (7 Out 2009 às 02:04)

Ora nem foi nada de extraordinário.
Choveu intenso durante a tarde, às 15h, e mais um pouco às 21h, e de novo à 1h, com alguma trovoada.
Mas as chuvas da noite não foram tanto quanto esperava (aqui no Porto).

Céu continua coberto, vento agora calmo de S/SW.
Ouvem-se trovoes provavelmente daquela mancha que passa aqui ao largo, provavelmente a última.


----------



## dj_teko (7 Out 2009 às 02:46)

*Re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Litoral Centro - Outubro 2009*

Boas, aqui no porto tambem esta muito bom tempo  bastante trovoada em varios pontos e chuva intensa 

se alguem souber de streams webcams para se ver varios pontos do pais agradeço aqui no norte podem ver em _http://194.79.88.139:8081/mapainteractivo/viewer.htm?transito=true


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 02:47)




----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 02:50)

Entre as 2h00 e as 2h30: imensas descargas eléctricas ao longo de todo o litoral entre a foz do Minho e a Figueira da Foz e depois ao largo do Cabo Carvoeiro (FONTE: guiWeather).


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 03:01)

A instabilidade vai seguindo para nordeste ... O Minho e o Douro Litoral devem estar a ser atingidos em cheio ... SATÉLITE


----------



## dj_teko (7 Out 2009 às 03:05)

E tamos amigo, falo por mim aqui de matosinhos


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 03:12)

Gerofil disse:


> A instabilidade vai seguindo para nordeste ... O Minho e o Douro Litoral devem estar a ser atingidos em cheio ... SATÉLITE



Radar e descargas no litoral norte:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 03:14)

Principais focos tormentosos às 3h00:


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2009 às 03:18)

*Extremos de Ontem em Canidelo:*

Temperatura Mínima: *19,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *23,9ºC*

Precipitação: *15,0mm*

---

Pelas 23:51 chovia com 20,0ºC.


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2009 às 03:24)

Chuva moderada e trovoada aqui a sul da Maia... muito trovões e relâmpagos difusos, mas nada como os raios das trovoadas do Golfo de Cádiz... e amanhã tenho de acordar às oito... o mau tempo não poderia ter vindo durante o dia?


----------



## vegastar (7 Out 2009 às 03:31)

Começou a festa por aqui!!! Trovoada a SW, chuva grossa e o vento de Sul a intensificar-se. já caíram 3 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2009 às 03:31)

Áreas de trovoada às 3h20: todo o distrito de Viana do Castelo e a faixa litoral de Aveiro até ao Porto.


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2009 às 03:32)

Belo festival, é relâmpago atrás de relâmpago, trovão atrás de trovão... e já vi um raio, a nordeste  faz-me lembrar as trovoadas dos anos 90 quando ainda chovia no Algarve


----------



## dj_teko (7 Out 2009 às 03:38)

bela noite amigos nem quero adormecer lol


----------



## vegastar (7 Out 2009 às 03:43)

Uma nota interessante é que desde que começou o festival de trovoada a temperatura não parou de subir. Começou nos 18.1ºC e já vai nos 19.1ºC. caiu mais 1 mm e já vou em 4mm.

Grande estrodondo, caiu um vaso que tenho numa varanda com uma árvore! O vento de Sul está cada vez mais intenso.


----------



## dj_teko (7 Out 2009 às 03:50)

bela noite amigos nem quero adormecer lol


----------



## frederico (7 Out 2009 às 03:52)

Aqui a sul da Maia a festa de relâmpagos e trovões continua em força... chuva fraca neste momento e vento forte.


----------



## vegastar (7 Out 2009 às 03:57)

Por aqui acalmou agora. Mas pela imagem de satélite parece vir mais a caminho. Continuo a ouvir trovoada ao longe.


----------



## dj_teko (7 Out 2009 às 03:58)

noite longa aqui do matosinhos tudo calmo agora


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 04:08)

Cá está, na última hora, Viana do Castelo a registar 17,6mm!!


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2009 às 05:14)

Estava eu a dormir profundamente, quanto fui acordado por forte trovoada e chuva moderada, isto há cerca de 30 minutos.

  Neste momento sossegou outra vez, mas continua o vento moderado de sul, é natural que a festa continue.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Out 2009 às 05:26)

Em noite que não é de dormir,
noite de mil relâmpagos e alguns trovões,
de alguns aguaceiros extremos , outros nem por isso,
( por aqui as precipitações ficaram aquém do expectado 6,9mm ao longo de toda a noite)
ainda assim , noite de fascínios e encantos mil,
quando agora tudo parece querer acalmar...
Mas as "festividades" ainda não dão o evento por encerrado.
Até ao lavar dos cestos...


----------



## DMartins (7 Out 2009 às 08:07)

Bom dia. 17.7º neste momento e chuva fraca.
Pena aqui não ter um pluviometro ou haver dados registados em Guimarães.
Tenho a certeza que iriam ficar espantados.
_
*Temporal em Guimarães inunda diversos pontos do concelho*
TEMPORAL. As fortes chuvas que se abateram durante a noite desta terça-feira, em Guimarães, causaram prejuízos em vários locais da cidade. Habitações e lojas ficaram inundadas.

Tudo aconteceu pelas 21 horas, quando a chuva começou a cair com mais intensidade e, em menos de meia hora, deu origem a inúmeras torrentes de água. Pelas 20:45 horas, os Bombeiros Voluntários das Taipas foram chamados para remover uma árvore que tinha caído na freguesia de Balazar, na Estrada Nacional 101, que liga Guimarães a Braga.

Foi enviada uma viatura com três homens que, à hora em que a GMRtv tomou conhecimento da ocorrência, pelas 21:30 horas, ainda se encontravam em trabalhos de remoção. À mesma hora, pelas 21:30 horas, foram enviadas daquela corporação duas viaturas para auxiliarem os Bombeiros Voluntários de Guimarães, que já não tinham como acudir a todas as situações de enchentes.

Também os Voluntários de Vizela foram chamados a intervir em Casal de Lobo, na freguesia de Nespereira, onde, pelas 21:55 horas, as chuvas diluvianas causaram alguns estragos. Entretanto, um incêndio deflagrou numa empresa situada perto da capela da Madre de Deus, em Azurém._

*In: GuimarãesTv. - gmrtv.com* - http://www.gmrtv.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2260


EDIT: 8:23
Chove com alguma intensidade. Aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Continua o vento moderado de sul, com aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Registo 20,3º, por vezes já se vislumbra o céu azul.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2009 às 10:11)

Bons dias, 

noite com alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, ficando no entanto a precipitação aquém do esperado com apenas 7.4 mm acumulados desde as 00 horas!

Dados actuais:

Temp:*19.1 ºc* ( mínima de *16.9 ºc*)

Vento SW: 22 Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento: 49 Km/h de S às 04:06 h)

Humidade: 95 %

Pressão:1010.7 hpa


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2009 às 10:12)

Bom dia

A Isabel já fez deste mês o segundo mais chuvoso do ano por aqui, desde segunda-feira até hoje às 9h, já rendeu 102.5mm.
Foi uma noite incrível, com um aguaceiro muito forte às 3h que me fez levantar da cama, parecia granizo, tal era o tamanho dos pingos e intensidade.

Desde as 00h até às 9h: 25.9mm

O dia ainda promete


----------



## Skizzo (7 Out 2009 às 12:36)

por aqui o sol ja espreita por entre as nuvens.

Min: 19,0ºC

temp actual: 24,2ºC (vem aumentando rapidamente)


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2009 às 12:49)

Estão uma série de células à beira de invadir o Litoral Norte!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2009 às 13:22)

Boa tarde

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento de SW, com rajadas na casa dos 40km/h. 
Precipitação desde as 00h: 30.5mm

«Isabel»
*Precipitação max. em 24h: 82.8mm* (Bati o recorde desde que tenho estação)
*Precipitação max. numa 1h: 32.6mm*
*Total de Precipitação: 107.1mm*
Rajada max. 46.4km/h (hoje ás 5h)


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2009 às 14:21)

Tantos relatos de valores altos, altos!!! E eu apenas com *11 mm* de *precipitação* desde as 00h.
*Tmín: 15,5ºC
Tactual*: *17,5ºC*

O S. Pedro enviou a maior parte da precipitação para a zona centro nesta madrugada...malandro!
Vou esperar que me traga este outono\inverno valores também altos de precipitação...


----------



## João Soares (7 Out 2009 às 15:12)

Boas tardes, malta!! 

Noite de chuva moderada a forte acompanhada por trovoada e vento forte.

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *18,3ºC.*

A Precipitação acumulada durante a noite foi de *10,0mm*.

Por agora, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## DMartins (7 Out 2009 às 19:10)

Cai já a 5 minutos uma chuvada forte. Grande aguaceiro...
Seguimos com *19º*

EDIT: E dura e dura e dura....


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2009 às 19:28)

Boa noite.

Que dia...que dia! Mais ainda foi a noite, passada em branco por muitos. Por mim não, pois sabia que nada de especial se ia passar...

Uma tarde com aguaceiros frequentes (+\- de meia em meia hora), mas fracos e que pouco acumularam.
O vento teve períodos de forte com rajadas aparentemente de SO.

O nosso amigo *AA *virá visitar-nos: esperemos uma curta _*visita de médico*_. E que não nos cobre o que quer que seja!

*Tmín*: *15,5ºC*
*Tmáx*: *21,5ºC*
Precipitação: *14,5 mm*(11 mm até 12h + 3,5 mm até 19h)

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento moderado de SO, aguaceiro fraco.
*Tactual*: *17,5ºC*

Edit: a frente do aguaceiro que passou aqui está agora em Guimarães - a traseira está agora mesmo a sair daqui!


----------



## DMartins (7 Out 2009 às 19:41)

Chove fraco agora.
Pois é Aristocrata... Desta vez levamos com tudo aqui...
Fomos o "penico" da "Isabel"...
18.4º


----------



## dj_teko (7 Out 2009 às 20:02)

boas noites, aqui por matosinhos tudo calmo venha mais


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2009 às 20:03)

Penico?! Não...talvez aí por Guimarães, porque aqui foi absolutamente normal.

Parou agora mesmo mais um aguaceiro que me acrescentou *5 mm* de *precipitação* ao total do dia - *19,5 mm*

21.05h: mais *4 mm* de *precipitação* em mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Veterano (7 Out 2009 às 22:12)

Queria prestar aqui um testemunho que neste Evento, meia dúzia de quilómetros fazem toda a diferença.

  Saí do meu trabalho, em Rio Tinto, mais tarde do que o normal, por volta das 20 horas. Até essa hora, a tarde tinha sido calma, sem nada de especial a relatar.

  Eis que se levanta um temporal, vento forte e chuva diluviana, em questão de minutos as ruas pareciam rios.

  O fenómeno acompanhou-me, com maior ou menor intensidade, até cerca do Estádio do Dragão, na VCI.

  Para minha surpresa, esta encontrava-se apenas ligeiramente molhada e quando cinco minutos mais tarde cheguei à zona da Boavista/Aviz, constatei que nem uma gota de chuva tinha por aí caído, o pavimento encontrava-se completamente seco.

  Em resumo, numa distância de dez quilómetros, passei de uma zona de tempestade para uma zona de tranquilidade atmosférica.

  Por vezes duvidamos de testemunhos que relatam eventos tormentosos, enquanto outros afirmam nada se ter passado nas proximidades.

  Hoje posso afirmar que acredito plenamente nessa realidade, tive a prova pessoal desse facto.

  No fundo, a uma escala maior, terá sido o que aconteceu noutros pontos do país, fenómenos extremos muito localizados, de curta duração e eventualmente perigosos, coexistem com outras áreas de relativa calma.

 Quem conseguirá prever este tipo de situações? Penso que ninguém, por isso se tornam tão perigosas.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Out 2009 às 22:21)

Boa noite

Volta a chover forte, com esta é que já não contava.
Mais 4.6mm a juntar ao restante, num espaço de 10 minutos.

Temp. actual: 19.3ºC
Precipitação total desde as 00h: 36.7 mm


----------



## Minho (7 Out 2009 às 23:00)

Boa noite...

Tal como o Veterano referiu este evento foi extremamente diferente de local para local. Onde choveu parece que o fez com violência noutros foi a calmia total. A diferença entre Braga e Guimarães também foi notória onde nesta última cidade houve  registo de inundações.

Entretanto por Braga apesar do tempo algo revolto, com chuva e algum vento mas nada que se compare com o que sucedeu por esse país fora.

Neste momento registo 18.6ºC


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Out 2009 às 23:16)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Volta a chover forte, com esta é que já não contava.
> Mais 4.6mm a juntar ao restante, num espaço de 10 minutos.
> ...



Boa noite a todos os membros do Fórum,

Apenas para informar que na minha freguesia (Braga Sul - 4 Km de Celeirós) voltou a chover forte de forma intermitente com início as 22H45.

O radar da Coruña (ES) actualmente confirma a presença de algumas células interessantes na zona de Braga-Guimarães.

Cps.

ELJICUATRO


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2009 às 23:44)

Boas noites, 

Dados actuais:

Temp:*18.7ºc*( máxima de *22.8 ºc*)

Vento: WSW:13Km/h ( rajada máxima de 64 Km/h às 13:12 h de SW)

Humidade:93 %

Pressão:1013.7 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: *11.9 mm*

Como já referiram e bem isto foi um evento muito selectivo ao nivel da precipitação..


----------



## ruimartins (8 Out 2009 às 00:58)

Grande chuveirada agora em Braga...    

mais 15 minutos assim e estavamos mal(?)...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2009 às 08:49)

Bom dia


O pessoal perdeu o pio? Ninguém? Até parece que vem aí o *papão* (o *AA*).
Falaram desse nosso grande e inseparável companheiro e o povo escondeu-se...
Mais uma noite de chuva moderada com um acumulado aparentemente superior a 10 mm (depois confirmo) de precipitação.
Neste momento sem queda de chuva desde há 10 minutos. Céu encoberto e vento fraco.
*Tmín*: *13,5ºC*
*Tactual*: *15,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2009 às 09:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> O pessoal perdeu o pio? Ninguém? Até parece que vem aí o *papão* (o *AA*).
> Falaram desse nosso grande e inseparável companheiro e o povo escondeu-se...



  O AA estará a chegar, mas para já ainda predomina o céu muito nublado, aguaceiros e temperatura nos 19,6º, ou seja, ainda não arrefeceu a atmosfera.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2009 às 10:02)

O sol já começa a dar um ar da sua graça. Céu muito nublado mas a começar a apresentar abertas.

*Tactual*: *17,0ºC*

A *precipitação acumulada* esta noite até cerca das 8.30h, quando parou de chover, foi de *13 mm*

Voltemos à pasmaceira meteorológica...ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2009 às 14:04)

Bom dia
A madrugada ainda rendeu 2.5mm. Neste momento muitos cumulos a passear, o sol vai brilhando, tarde agradável dizem grande parte das pessoas. (depende do ponto de vista)


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2009 às 17:43)

Boas tardes!

Dados actuais:

Temp:*20.2 º c* (mínima de *17.2 ºc*) ( máxima de *22.5 ºc*)

Vento:WNW: 13 Km/h

Humidade:74%

Pressão:1018.2 hpa

Os aguaceiros da madrugada ainda renderam *2.3 mm*


----------



## ruka (8 Out 2009 às 20:37)

a noite já tá a ser mais fresca... neste momento já com 17ºC


----------



## Minho (8 Out 2009 às 22:57)

De facto a noite hoje está bem mais fresca, chegando a formar-se algum orvalho sobre os carros estacionados. Registo neste momento 16ºC

Estou sem comunicação com a estação de Melgaço pois a trovoada deu mandou o _router _desta para melhor...


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2009 às 09:17)

Bom dia. Sigo com 18,8º, céu muito nublado, por vezes chuva fraca, vento muito fraco, o AA ainda não chegou...


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Anda tudo desaparecido aqui pelo Litoral Norte!

  Será da ressaca da "Isabel"? Ou foram na enxurrada?

  Bem, bem, espero que isto anime brevemente, não custa nada deixar um post simpático e amigável.

  Indo ao que interessa, registo 18,4º, para uma máxima de 22,0º. Tudo se encaminha para um fim-de-semana solarengo, não se esqueçam de votar, a propósito.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2009 às 22:53)

Boa noite povo!
Tudo bem?
Isto parece um COMÍCIO do maior partido português...o partido dos abstencionistas - AQUELES QUE NUNCA APARECEM!

Este pessoal só quer é farra - se não houver *festa* nunca aparecem por cá...

Hoje o dia começou encoberto e com chuva durante quase 2 horas (entre as 8.30h e as 10.30h +/-) - chuvisco mais propriamente. Depois o céu foi ficando progressivamente pouco nublado e já ao cair da noite completamente limpo.

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 20,5ºC

Tactual: 12,0ºC*


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2009 às 01:35)

Cá estou eu... em período de reflexão 

Pois nada de especial dia algo fresco comparado com o que tem sido nos últimos tempos. À sombra de t-shirt já não se estava muito bem. 

Neste momento registo 14.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (10 Out 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Manhã muito agradável, com 16,6º, para uma mínima de 15,2º, ligeira descida da temperatura, mesmo assim acima do normal.

  Algumas nuvens sobre o mar, nevoeiro em dissipação.


----------



## vegastar (10 Out 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia.

Aqui o dia acordou com o céu limpo, mas tem havido uma aproximação de nuvens baixas vindas de NW.

A Tmin foi de uns já  12.9ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 16.1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (10 Out 2009 às 17:49)

Boa tarde
Dia de sol, vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Temp. actual: 20.3ºC

Tmax. 23ºC


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Aqui Melgaço dia muito agradável. Lá substituí o modem ADSL queimado pela "Isabel" estando de novo disponíveis os dados on-line. Tive a desagradável surpresa de ter verificado que o Meteohub também se encontrava desligado por isso fiquei sem dados desde quarta-feira ás 02:300 até hoje... enfim...

Agora está uma noite completamente atípica para Outubro com 17.5ºC. E pensar no frio que estava nas noites de Julho...


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Out 2009 às 11:37)

Por aqui , o Verão pediu ao Outono mais uns dias, para deixar a casa.
O Outono não se fez rogado e lá foi ele de folga em viagem para outras paragens.
Céu limpo.Ligeira brisa de nordeste e temperatura a subir significativamente.
Agora, uns 22.7º .A máxima de hoje ameaça ser bem mais alta.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2009 às 12:38)

Boa tarde. Já almocei por isso já é de tarde...

Bem...o outono veraneante sabe sempre bem. Mesmo assim porque dá umas tréguas depois dos episódios do evento "Isabel". O sol a tostar a cara e as mãos (ou tudo para aqueles que estão na praia - ou então desabotoam a camisa e apanham o calor abrasador no peito).
É aproveitar para atestar o corpo de vitamina D que nos faz tão bem ao corpo e à mente - nesta altura é altamente aconselhável até porque de seguida poderemos ter longos episódios de ausência do astro-rei .

Ontem foi um dia atípico. Junto ao mar na costa do Minho e Douro Litoral tivemos nevoeiros, nuvens baixas e nortada. A tão apregoada praia (aqui no fórum e até pelos meteorologista do IM) foi apenas para contemplação e para quem tem bom casaco de "peles". Estava bem fresco...
Hoje a situação não sei como estará mas é de prever que seja já melhor.

*Dia 10:
Tmín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 23,5ºC

Hoje: 
Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tactual: 23,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (11 Out 2009 às 14:28)

Min: 18,2ºC

Temp actual: 32,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2009 às 15:01)

Boas tardes, 

dados actuais:

temp: *27.8 ºc* ( mínima de *15.7 º*)

Vento: ENE: 16 Km/h

Humidade: 49 %

Pressão:1020.3 hpa

Dia de Verão em pleno Outubro...


----------



## Skizzo (11 Out 2009 às 21:45)

Max: 32,9ºC

actualmente: 25,0ºC

será certamente uma noite tropical


----------



## Veterano (11 Out 2009 às 22:46)

Boa noite. Ainda registo 22,3º, para uma máxima de 25,4º. Passei parte do fim de semana em Trás-Os-Montes, ontem nem tanto, mas hoje esteve um dia divinal, sem vento, por todo o norte do país!

  Aproveitemos os últimos dias deste Verão tardio, para nos prepararmos para outras aventuras...


----------



## stormiday (11 Out 2009 às 22:54)

Boas.
Por aqui está uma noite calma só perturbada pelas buzinas dos carros dos apoiantes do partido vencedor 
Vento fraco de NW, 18.4ºC
Pressão atmosférica 1018.5 mbar


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2009 às 23:09)

Boa noite.
Uma noite de verão com céu limpo, sem vento. Uma *Tactual* de *16,0ºC *aprox.
Oxalá a maioria das noites de verão fossem assim...

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 26,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2009 às 00:00)

Boa noite!

por aqui a máxima ficou pelos *27.9 ºc*

De momento ainda registo *21.6ºc*

Vento: ENE: 6 Km/h

Humidade: 67%

Pressão:1020.5 hpa


----------



## irpsit (12 Out 2009 às 01:57)

Não me lembro dum dia assim de Outubro, mas certamente já os houve.
Máxima de 31, noite ainda algo fresquinha, um verdadeiro levante e céu limpíssimo, na região do Porto.
Pressão 1020, bom tempo para continuar

E enquanto isso saliento a incrivel entrada polar que a Europa Central vai experienciar com neve já nas principais cidades!!! Vai ser simplesmente incrivel o gradiente na Europa! 
Saí de Viena com tempo de Verão, vou lá chegar com neves precoces!


----------



## vegastar (12 Out 2009 às 08:38)

Bom dia.

Dados de ontem:

Tmin: 14.2ºC
Tmax: 27.3ºC
Tmed: 19.9ºC

Hoje já amanheceu um pouco mais quente: Tmin 15.5ºC

Sigo agora com 16.1ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Out 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia
Por aqui mais um dia que faz lembrar o Verão, temperatura agradável 21.6ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Out 2009 às 14:10)

Min: 20,5ºC

Temp actual: 32,8ºC


----------



## vegastar (12 Out 2009 às 14:14)

E a temperatura sobe a bom ritmo. Já vou com 27.7ºC, prestes a bater o recorde deste mês que se salda em 27.8ºC.

O vento, esse, é fraco do quadrante leste. 

Que dia de praia magnífico que deve estar hoje, ainda por cima com o índice UV moderado (5). Até a temperatura da água do Mar ajuda, acima dos 19ºC.


----------



## Veterano (12 Out 2009 às 15:18)

Boa tarde. Registo 30,6º em Rio Tinto, vento fraco de leste, céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2009 às 17:57)

Boas tardes! 

mais um dia de Verão em pleno Outono!

Temp mín: *18.5ºc *

Temp máx: *29.7 ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *29.2 ºc*

Vento ENE:13 Km/h ( ainda não rodou para W ou NW)

Humidade: 30 %

Pressão:1017.8 hpa

É engraçado verificar de manhã ( quando me desloco para o trabalho a pé e já em manga curta) bastantes pessoas a sairem dos autocarros bem agasalhados com casacos... isto porque no sub consciente está sempre aquela ideia de que quase em meados de Outubro já é para fazer algum frio/fresco...e assim deveria ser de facto...mas ao contrário disso somos brindados com dias que nem em pleno Verão os temos por vezes...e é vê-los ás 17 horas a sairem dos empregos, de casaco na mão e com cara de calor, e ao mesmo tempo de surpresa.... O homem das castanhas em plena Praça do Marquês (envolto em fumo e já com o cheiro a castanhas no ar) dizendo "é quentes e boas"....apetece responder: boas sim, mas quentes não se faz favor... e já agora uma limonada fresca para acompanhar...


----------



## vegastar (12 Out 2009 às 18:09)

E o recorde do mês de Outubro da minha estação foi batido:

Tmax: 29.5ºC
Tmin: 15.5ºC

O vento andou sempre fraco a moderado de Leste, com "rajada" máxima de 22.5km/h.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Out 2009 às 19:08)

Boa tarde
Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta, temp. actual 24.9ºC.

Tmax. 28.8ºC
Tmin.14.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (12 Out 2009 às 20:08)

Parece incrível, mas ainda registo a estas horas 26,1º, para uma máxima de 28,4º.

  Felizmente a HR é reduzida, senão estariamos a suar...


----------



## jose leça (12 Out 2009 às 20:59)

Boa Noite:

Rico dia de Outono com "sabor "a Verão!

Por aqui cheguei aos 30,3ºC de máxima, e 18,5ºC de mínima


----------



## Veterano (12 Out 2009 às 21:31)

Ainda registo uns espantosos 25,2º, sem vento, no Aviz, deve ser engano...


----------



## Skizzo (12 Out 2009 às 21:39)

Max: 34,2ºC

actualmente: 27,0ºC


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2009 às 22:37)

Inacreditável o vento quente de leste que se sente aqui por Braga 

Extremos do dia em Melgaço 

T. Máxima  24.8°C
T. Mínima  15.3°C

Neste momento: 19.5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Out 2009 às 23:28)

Uma noite veraneante - convida a passeios (mesmo sendo 2ª feira!)

Um dia de céu limpo - aqui e ali com alguns cirros. Vento fraco\moderado de leste (aparente).

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 27,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2009 às 23:32)

Por Canidelo, o calor também é Rei!

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *18,5ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *30,2ºC*

---

Actualmente, por lá, estão 22,6ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (13 Out 2009 às 00:21)

continuo com 25,5ºC, realmente uma noite muito quente


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Out 2009 às 05:44)

Quantas noites de Julho ou Agosto um dia,quando amadurecessem , quereriam  ser assim,como esta de ananases,  aqui por terras do litoral norte?
Quantos dias no pino da Estação não ousam sequer ter tanto  Verão? 
30,8º de máxima e depois uma noite destas...(ainda 19,3º)
Há dias assim , não-alinhados, fora de Estação...


----------



## Veterano (13 Out 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia. Manhã de vento leste forte, com rajadas, algumas nuvens altas, registo 20,5º.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Out 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia
Por aqui a noite foi de Verão e não de Outono, ás 00h estava com 20.2ºC. A temperatura min. foi de 18.2ºC.

Neste momento céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2009 às 10:33)

Bom dia, 

dia mais fresco fruto do vento leste que sopra por vezes forte!

Actual:

Temp: *19.4 ºc* ( mínima de *18.3 ºc*)

Vento ENE:28 Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento : 49.5 Km/h de E  às 08:10 h)

Humidade: 35%

Pressão: 1018.4 hpa.

Algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## vegastar (13 Out 2009 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

A noite foi bastante mais quente que as anteriores, tendo a mínima ficado pelos 17.8ºC.

O vento hoje está mais intenso de Es-Nordeste, e a temperatura está mais baixa que ontem. Sigo com 21.9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2009 às 14:43)

Boas Tardes a todos os foristas! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *18.7ºC*

Vento moderado a forte de Leste, durante a noite toda que se prolongou pela manhã.

De momento, o vento está calmo e o céu encontra-se limpo.
Calor! 

Até terça! 

PS: O total de precipitação daquela última depressão foi de *56,0mm*


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Out 2009 às 18:21)

Dia em que a Lestada que começou de madrugada,
nunca mais terminou . Humidade  relativa todo o dia  baixíssima.
Mais uns dias assim e não demorarão os incêndios.
Máxima mais baixa que ontem mas ainda assim uns 
elevadíssimos 27,3º para a altura do ano.
Agora ainda 26,2º e amanhã  , já se sabe:
-vira o disco e toca o mesmo...


----------



## Skizzo (13 Out 2009 às 19:52)

em P.Rubras a noite não foi totalmente de leste, por volta das 5 ou 6 da manhã, o vento começou a vir de norte, daí a temperatura ter baixado dos 21ºC para os 19ºC numa hora. 


Por cá, minima de 20,6ºC.
Máxima foi de 30,3ºC


----------



## ruka (13 Out 2009 às 20:59)

principio de noite relativamente quente... 22.9ºC vento fraco de leste e hr: 35%


----------



## vegastar (13 Out 2009 às 21:28)

Um pouco mais fresco hoje, mas ainda um dia de "Verão".

Tmin:17.8ºC
Tmax:25.4ºC

Humidade baixa, com o PO sempre abaixo dos 10ºC. O vento começou por ser moderado de Es-nordeste, rodando ao longo do dia para Sudeste e diminuindo de intensidade.

Sigo agora com 18.9ºC, menos 3.6ºC que ontem por esta hora.


----------



## Minho (13 Out 2009 às 22:48)

Por Melgaço

Dia ligeiramente mais quente que ontem mas que não se notou devido ao vento moderado de leste.

Extremos do dia:
T. Máxima 25.7°C
T. Mínima  13.2°C

Neste momento 21.3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2009 às 23:18)

Noite boa!

Por acaso o céu encontra-se limpo, o vento quase inexistente - ligeira "aragem" fresca na pele. A noite é boa...menos a temperatura que a esta hora já promete um ar outonal.
*Temp. actual: 11,5ºC

Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 26,0ºC*

"De Espanha nem bons ventos nem bons casamentos" - já dizia o ditado antigo. Mas os tempos mudam!
O vento hoje soprou de terras de _*nuestros hermanos*_...ora digam lá se de Espanha veio coisa má?! Não...foi o *calor *que veio e com ele as expectativas de *incêndios* nos próximos dias se a situação não mudar. Os *incendiários* já estão à espera do toque de alvorada para nova época de incêndios.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2009 às 23:21)

Por Canidelo, grande descida da temperatura máxima!

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *18,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *24,2ºC*

---

Actualmente a temperatura é de 19,6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2009 às 23:51)

Boa noite, 

o dia foi mais fresco que ontem pois o vento Leste constante e  moderado durante a tarde não deixou a temperatura subir além dos *24.8 ºc*

Actual:

Temp: *20.6ºc*

Vento NE: 13 Km/h

Humidade:34 %

Pressão:1017.1 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2009 às 07:42)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, vento fraco.

*Tmín: 8,0ºC

Temp. actual: 8,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 09:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu limpo, vento fraco.
> 
> ...



  Bom dia. Começam as grandes disparidades das mínimas entre o litoral e o interior. Tive uma mínima de 18,3º, sigo com 19,6º, vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Z13 (14 Out 2009 às 10:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu limpo, vento fraco.
> 
> ...






Bem fresco por Paços de Ferreira!

Por aqui já entramos na casa dos 5ºC, mas assim que aparece o sol a temperatura dispara!!! (T actual 18ºC)


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 11:53)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui já entramos na casa dos 5ºC, mas assim que aparece o sol a temperatura dispara!!! (T actual 18ºC)



 Durante o dia, com sol, não se está mal em Bragança no Inverno.

 O problema levanta-se quando cai a noite...


----------



## vegastar (14 Out 2009 às 11:53)

Bom dia.

A mínima por aqui desceu um pouco, mas a temperatura tem subido a bom ritmo.

Tmin: 13.9ºC

Tactual: 21.3ºC

O vento iniciou o dia fraco de Leste e tem rodado para Nordeste fraco a moderado.


----------



## Skizzo (14 Out 2009 às 14:44)

Min: 20,0ºC

Temp actual: 32,2ºC

mais um dia de verão


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 15:15)

Por Rio Tinto registo 27,8º, sem vento, céu limpo.


----------



## ruka (14 Out 2009 às 21:32)

boa noite a todos

 18ºC céu limpo, vento fraco, hr: 60%


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 22:03)

Boa noite. Registo 20,9º, para uma máxima de 24,9. Sem vento, céu limpo, noite muito agradável.


----------



## Skizzo (14 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Max: 33,1ºC

actualmente: 24ºC


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2009 às 22:12)

Mais um dia sem história 


Por Melgaço os extremos de hoje foram:

T. Máxima 25.7°C
T. Mínima  10.5°C

Neste momento 15.6ºC 

Em princípio a partir desta hoje começamos a ter mínimas mais próprias para a época.


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2009 às 22:21)

Z13 disse:


> Bem fresco por Paços de Ferreira!
> 
> Por aqui já entramos na casa dos 5ºC, mas assim que aparece o sol a temperatura dispara!!! (T actual 18ºC)



É verdade! Finalmente mínimas "de jeito" instalaram-se no Minho. Aqui por Braga ao início da manhã estavam à volta de 8.0ºC

Um aparte... por incrível que pareça não há neste momento em Braga uma única estação amadora a debitar dados em condições para a Internet. Umas dão valores disparatados, outras perdem ligação e a do observatório astronómico de Gualtar desapareceu do mapa


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noite, 

dia mais quente do que ontem.

Temp mínima: *18.1 ºc*

Temp máxima: *26.7 ºc*

*Actual:*

Temp: *18.5 ºc*

Vento:SE : 9 Km/h

Humidade:48 %

Pressão 1016.5 hpa.

A temperatura está a descer,  a mínima da próxima madrugada será mais baixa do que a de hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2009 às 23:57)

*Extremos de Hoje* por Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia:

Temperatura Mínima: *17,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *25,2ºC*

---

Há cerca de 45 minutos a temperatura actual era de 17,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2009 às 01:18)

Boa noite.

Hoje (14\10) nada de novo por cá...

*Tmín: 8,0ºC
Tmáx: 24,0ºC

Tactual: 10,0ºC*

Este tempo dá para dormir


----------



## Veterano (15 Out 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia. Depois de uma mínima de 18,5º, registo agora 19,8º, céu limpo e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Out 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia
Noite com céu limpo, a temperatura min. vai descendo de noite para noite, hoje ficou pelos 11.6ºC.
Neste momento o sol brilha num céu sem nuvens.


----------



## vegastar (15 Out 2009 às 18:18)

Boa tarde.

Isto está muito monótono de facto...

Tmin: 12.4ºC
Tmax: 25.6ºC
Vento: Moderado de ENE


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Out 2009 às 18:32)

Mais um dia de Verão.Mais uma tarde de praia fabulosa.
Mais 27,7º de máxima e ainda 26.8º sem uma aragem.
Céu limpo, pois então.
Amanhã, nova corrida nova viagem em mais um dia de Verão...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2009 às 18:49)

Boa tarde.

Não falemos mais de monotonia...isso torna-se monótono! A srª monotonia mandou a sua filha monótona a este pequeno rectângulo para monotonamente contagiar o povo com uma sensação de monotonia. *Ai! Falei em monotonia outra vez...* Isto começa a tornar-se monótono falar naquela _palavra_.

Bem...agora aos factos:

*Tmín: 7,0ºC
Tmáx: 23,5ºC

Tactual: 19,0ºC*

Bem haja a srª esperança que nos trará novamente a emoção daqui por uns dias...


----------



## jpmartins (15 Out 2009 às 18:54)

Boa tarde
Mais um dia de calor, com a temp. max. a chegar aos 25.4ºC, a humidade andou sempre baixa.

Temp. actual: 21.9ºC
HR: 45%

Tmax. 25.4ºC
Tmin. 11.6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (15 Out 2009 às 19:06)

Min: 19,5ºC
Max: 31,0ºC

actualmente: 26,6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Boa noite.

Neste momento a *temperatura* é de *15,0ºC*.


----------



## ruka (15 Out 2009 às 20:54)

temp. actual: 17ºC
hr: 59%

temperatura a cair rapidamente desde o cair da noite


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2009 às 22:57)

Boas noites!

mais um dia de sol e calor, a noite está bastante agradável!

Temp mínima:*16.2ºc*

Temp máxima: *25.1 ºc*

*Actual:
*
Temp:*20.8ºc*

Vento:ESE:9.1 Km/h ( rajada máxima de 42.1 Km/h às 09:17h de E)

Humidade: 29 %

Pressão:1016.6 hpa


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2009 às 23:05)

Boa noite,

Pois parece que esta noite poderemos registar as mínimas mais baixas do mês. Os amigos da AEMET até já dão geada fraca em alguns pontos do interior galego no próximo sábado.

Por Melgaço os extremos do dia foram:
T. Máxima 23.7°C
T. Mínima 10.5°C


Neste momento, 16.5°C


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Out 2009 às 03:32)

Minho disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Pois parece que esta noite poderemos registar as mínimas mais baixas do mês. ...



Por aqui, tudo indica que não.Ainda uns temperados 18.7º .
Parecem menos por causa da lestada moderada instalada , 
mas quando por momentos o vento afrouxa, nota-se bem que
está de Verão ainda, cá pelo  litoral norte.
E seco. Extremamente seco,
E com este vento moderado ,com esta incrível baixíssima humidade ,
o vento já traz olfactos de terra queimada.
Lá se foi o cheiro a giesta ... 
Bombeiros de todo o País: Uni-vos no alerta geral.
Tudo acabará no domingo...


----------



## frederico (16 Out 2009 às 04:26)

Grande vendaval está lá fora!


----------



## vegastar (16 Out 2009 às 07:31)

Bom dia.

O dia está a acordar muito seco hoje. A temperatura mínima de 14.1ºC foi registada pela 01:25 e desde então instalou-se o vento leste moderado que fez a temperatura subir até aos 16.9ºC. A humidade é que foi sempre a descer desde um PO de 6.7ºC até aos actuais -3.9ºC, dignos de um dia de inverno bem seco.

Sigo agora com 14.9ºC, a descer lentamente (a Terra ainda não rodou o suficiente para o Sol aparecer), pelo que não deverá tocar na mínima de 14.1ºC já atingida.


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2009 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Vento leste moderado com rajadas, a refrescar o ambiente, registo 16,6º, céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia.
O vento leste persiste moderado a forte.
Com uma *temp. actual de 14,5ºC* o windchill é marcado. De T-shirt sente-se bem o fresquinho...

*Tmín: 9,0ºC*


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2009 às 13:53)

neste momento céu limpo, 22ºC e hr extremamente baixa 11%, continua o vento leste moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Out 2009 às 20:20)

Min: 16,7ºC
Max: 27,0ºC

actulamente: 21,8ºC


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2009 às 20:36)

boa noite! 

16ºC hr: 35% vento fraco


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2009 às 20:36)

ruka disse:


> hr extremamente baixa *11%.*



Uma humidade dessas a confirmar-se oficialmente é digna de figurar como sendo do deserto do Saara ou do deserto do Atacama.
Tenho um sensor exterior simples com higrómetro mas não confio muito nele
Hoje, mesmo assim, os valores mínimos de Hr foram de cerca de 30% - agora já passaram bem a barreira dos 60% (como estive a regar a relva não dá para ter um valor mais preciso...)

O vento leste esteve activo, moderado a forte, os incendiários da zona adoraram a sua aparição - era ver os fogachos a aparecerem por tudo o que era canto

*Tmín: 9,0ºC*(antes das 8h) - o vento não deixou baixar mais
*Tmáx: 20,0ºC *- o vento idem, idem, aspas, aspas

*Temp. actual: 9,0ºC* - o vento agora é fraco e permitiu uma descida acentuada da temperatura ao início da noite.

Boa noite


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2009 às 21:07)

*Temp. actual: 9,0ºC* - o vento agora é fraco e permitiu uma descida acentuada da temperatura ao início da noite.

já está bem fresco por aí...


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2009 às 22:23)

t. actual:15ºC
vento ENE(70º)
hr:14%


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2009 às 22:27)

ruka disse:


> já está bem fresco por aí...



Agora ainda mais fresco: *6,5ºC*.
Se o vento não se apresentar esta madrugada ainda poderá baixar dos 5ºC...as condições estão boas para uma *inversão térmica*.


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2009 às 22:31)

por aqui já começou outra vez o vento do quadrante leste e a temperatura subiu ligeiramente, a humidade voltou a descer para valores muito baixos


----------



## Skizzo (16 Out 2009 às 22:35)

por aqui 20,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2009 às 22:43)

Boas noites!

dia marcado pela descida de temperatura, vento leste por vezes forte ( em especial de madrugada e manhã) e humidade relativa muito baixa...

T mínima: *14.9ºc*

T máxima: *21.4 ºc*

Humidade mínima *17 %*

Humidade máxima até ao momento: *30 %*

rajada máxima de vento: 51 Km/h de E às 11:20 h

*Actual*:

Temp:*18.7 ºc*

Vento ENE :26 Km/h

Humidade:23 %

Pressão: 1019.5 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2009 às 22:54)

Actualização:
*
Tactual: 5,5ºC*

Ligeira brisa de leste a entrar


----------



## vegastar (16 Out 2009 às 23:13)

Boa noite.

Tmax: 22.5ºC
Tmin: de manhã 14.1ºC, mas já batida pelos actuais 11.8ºC
POmax:7.1ºC
POmin: -4.4ºC !

A temperatura já abrandou o ritmo de descida, neste momento está em -1.3ºC/h

O vento está parado. Hoje deverá ser a noite mais fresca após o Verão.


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2009 às 23:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Agora ainda mais fresco: *6,5ºC*.



  Ai a brisa marítima, para o bem e para o mal... Registo 18,9º, para uma máxima de 22,2º.

  Ainda é cedo para mínimas baixas aqui junto ao mar.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2009 às 23:37)

Veterano disse:


> Ai a brisa marítima, para o bem e para o mal... Registo 18,9º, para uma máxima de 22,2º.
> 
> Ainda é cedo para mínimas baixas aqui junto ao mar.



Grandes diferenças entre estações que distam apenas alguns quilómetros entre si ..

o aeroporto junto ao mar,  estava há 30 minutos atrás já com 9 graus... mas sem vento...







Fonte:http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html


por aqui mais no interior da cidade ainda : *18.2 ºc* e vento ENE: 20 Km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2009 às 23:42)

Snifa disse:


> Grandes diferenças entre estações que distam apenas alguns quilómetros entre si ..
> 
> o aeroporto mais junto ao mar,  estava há 30 minutos atrás já com 9 graus... mas sem vento...



Como não tenho vento propicia-se esta descida da temperatura - já toquei nos *5,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2009 às 23:45)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como não tenho vento propicia-se esta descida da temperatura - já toquei nos *5,0ºC*



  Parece incrível como a nossa temperatura actual diverge em mais de 13º, se calhar nem em Bragança está tão fresco.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Out 2009 às 23:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como não tenho vento propicia-se esta descida da temperatura - já toquei nos *5,0ºC*



Frio por aí...


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2009 às 23:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como não tenho vento propicia-se esta descida da temperatura - já toquei nos *5,0ºC*




O teu valor de temperatura é impressionante eu em Bragança em registo pouco menos de 10ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2009 às 00:26)

*Extremos de Ontem*, por Canidelo:

Temperatura Mínima: *13,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,4ºC*

_Vento forte até ao final do dia._

---

Há pouco, temperatura nos 14,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2009 às 00:53)

Já ontem Braga, registou temperaturas a baixo dos 10ºC ao inicio da noite, e depois, com o vento a temperatura subiu vertiginosamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2009 às 01:01)

Mantêm-se a queda.
Neste momento estão *4,0ºC* de *temperatura*

Só para que conste: tenho 2 sensores exteriores com fio localizados numa parede voltada a NE e a cerca de 5 cm de distância da mesma; está também a cerca de 1,8 mts da altura do solo. Os valores dos 2 aparelhos são convergentes, bem como um termómetro analógico que tenho encostado numa árvore a cerca de 3 metros destes sensores.
Há aqui zonas ainda mais frias a cerca de 200 mts de casa - na zona onde corre um pequeno rio que atravessa parte do concelho.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2009 às 01:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Mantêm-se a queda.
> Neste momento estão *4,0ºC* de *temperatura*



Há mesmo grandes contrastes!

Às 23h UTC, V.N.Cerveira já estava também com 5,3ºC, ao passo que Monção estava com 13,7ºC.
E Ponte de Lima estava com 6ºC.
Arouca, que costuma ser bem fresca, estava com 16,5ºC.

Na humidade relativa, ambas as estações com baixas temperaturas, estava com a humidade nos 90%.
Monção estava com 48%, e Arouca 20%.


----------



## meteo (17 Out 2009 às 01:30)

É o Inverno a querer entrar pelo Norte do pais! Que entre,e depois continue o seu caminho descendente para arrefecer o panorama neste momento,que não é Outunal,mas sim de verdadeiro Verão


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Out 2009 às 01:55)

AnDré disse:


> Há mesmo grandes contrastes!



Pois há . Mas hoje são mesmo surpreendentes.
O Metar de P.Rubras indica há mais de 2 horas 8º.
A EMA não baixou dos 12º.
Distam 1,5 Km uma da outra.
Depois de tanto vento continental esta abrupta estagnação? à noite?
Não sei. 4º de diferença nestes dois locais de observação?
nunca tal houvera visto esta discrepância .


----------



## jpmartins (17 Out 2009 às 08:59)

Bom dia
Por aqui a noite foi frica, com a min. a chegar aos 7.9ºC.
Neste momento o sol brilha, mas ainda estão somente 9.1ºC.


----------



## Veterano (17 Out 2009 às 10:06)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> Por aqui a noite foi frica, *com a min. a chegar aos 7.9ºC.*
> Neste momento o sol brilha, mas ainda estão somente 9.1ºC.



  Bom dia. Isto está mesmo de contrastes! A minha mínima foi de 15,7º, quase o dobro, agora registo 16,9º, algum vento leste, céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2009 às 10:29)

Bom dia.
Uma noite bem fresquinha por aqui.

À hora a que reportei a temperatura de 4,0ºC a Hr andaria pelos 70%, sem vento.

*Tmín: 2,0ºC

Tactual: 15,0ºC *(com Hr perto dos 40%)

O Outono afinal a chegar e a dar um ar da sua graça.


----------



## ruka (17 Out 2009 às 15:27)

Porto/Aeroporto:
t.actual: 25ºC
vento fraco
hr:11%


----------



## Skizzo (17 Out 2009 às 15:32)

Min: 16,0ºC

actual: 28,3ºC


----------



## Costa (17 Out 2009 às 16:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> Uma noite bem fresquinha por aqui.
> 
> À hora a que reportei a temperatura de 4,0ºC a Hr andaria pelos 70%, sem vento.
> ...



Ah... sempre reparei que tinhas mínimas muito baixas quando comparado com o resto da região, mas 2ºC? Nem nas regiões mais frias de Trás-os-Montes e Serra da Estrela se atingiram essas temperaturas. Será que tens a máquina bem calibrada?


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 16:35)

Costa disse:


> Ah... sempre reparei que tinhas mínimas muito baixas quando comparado com o resto da região, mas 2ºC? Nem nas regiões mais frias de Trás-os-Montes e Serra da Estrela se atingiram essas temperaturas. Será que tens a máquina bem calibrada?



Já foi falado em muitos, ou mesmo em todos os tópicos de seguimento que em noites de inversão térmica, como a de ontem, é natural esta diferença, por vezes assustadora, de temperaturas.

Se for ao tópico do seguimento interior norte e centro verá um vídeo de il, em que percorre xkm, 1/2km e a temperatura varia 7ºC!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2009 às 16:54)

Costa disse:


> Ah... sempre reparei que tinhas mínimas muito baixas quando comparado com o resto da região, mas 2ºC? Nem nas regiões mais frias de Trás-os-Montes e Serra da Estrela se atingiram essas temperaturas. *Será que tens a máquina bem calibrada? *



Não tenho possibilidade de calibrar a máquina 
Aliás são 2 aparelhos do LIDL, 2 "irmãos gémeos" mas de cor diferente - 1 preto com fio e sensor tb da mesma cor e o outro branco tb com fio e sensor brancos.
Nas noites de inverno o sensor do carro a chegar a casa dá-me valores parecidos com os dos sensores. E tenho mais 1 sensor analógico que dá valores também semelhantes.
Proximamente irei adquirir uma estação pro (ainda estou a decidir-me por qual e onde comprar) e aí se puder coloco-a dentro de um RS conforme as orientações. E depois puderei ter valores para comparar com outras estações que por aí andam.
Mas por agora é com estes que trabalho e tentei optimizar a colocação deles para ter valores aceitáveis.


----------



## belem (17 Out 2009 às 17:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não tenho possibilidade de calibrar a máquina
> Aliás são 2 aparelhos do LIDL, 2 "irmãos gémeos" mas de cor diferente - 1 preto com fio e sensor tb da mesma cor e o outro branco tb com fio e sensor brancos.
> Nas noites de inverno o sensor do carro a chegar a casa dá-me valores parecidos com os dos sensores. E tenho mais 1 sensor analógico que dá valores também semelhantes.
> Proximamente irei adquirir uma estação pro (ainda estou a decidir-me por qual e onde comprar) e aí se puder coloco-a dentro de um RS conforme as orientações. E depois puderei ter valores para comparar com outras estações que por aí andam.
> Mas por agora é com estes que trabalho e tentei optimizar a colocação deles para ter valores aceitáveis.



Vives numa região bastante específica em relação aos locais em redor.
Deves ter bastantes noites com orvalho o que se deve reflectir em parte na vegetação e na fauna local. Por vezes constato, que nesses locais, animais que deveriam estar a estivar, estão na verdade activos, escondendo-se durante o dia e saindo para as suas actividades durante a noite.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2009 às 17:42)

belem disse:


> Vives numa região bastante específica em relação aos locais em redor.
> Deves ter bastantes noites com orvalho o que se deve reflectir em parte na vegetação e na fauna local. Por vezes constato, que nesses locais, animais que deveriam estar a estivar, estão na verdade activos, escondendo-se durante o dia e saindo para as suas actividades durante a noite.



Em relação ao orvalho é verdade. E em relação à formação de geada também. Aqui nas noites de céu limpo de outono e inverno é comum o aparecimento desta ainda antes das 22 h quando verifico que nas zonas à volta se forma horas mais tarde.
Por vezes o que acontece é que se repara pouco nisto - o concelho é fortemente industrializado e com uma população generosa, o que leva a grandes discrepâncias dentro do mesmo.
De salientar que por aqui na região os vales dos rios Sousa e do Tâmega também apresentam valores muito baixos nas noites de inversão térmica.
Em relação à fauna não tenho dados...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2009 às 23:52)

Boa noite a todos.

A noite mais uma vez apresenta-se fresca.
A *temperatura actual* é de *7,0ºC*. A Hr estará pelos 78%.
Talvez a temperatura não baixe tanto como na anterior, pois começa o céu a apresentar-se com nebulosidade alta - por norma nestas situações não desce muito de noite. Mas...

A *Tmáx *hoje foi de *21,0ºC* (mais 1,0ºC do que ontem).
Deve ser o finalizar do tempo quente - a seguir o outono marcará presença como deve ser nesta época. Que nos traga também a "bendita" chuva

EDIT 18 Out
00.30h:  *6,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Out 2009 às 08:18)

Bom dia. Registo 16,6º, para uma mínima de 15,6º, vento fraco de leste, algumas nuvens altas.

  Ontem passei na praia, tempo espectacular, sem vento, mar calmo, marés vivas, vamos aproveitar...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2009 às 08:42)

Bom dia.

O céu está nublado com nuvens altas - isto hoje não deverá aquecer muito. Vento fraco.

*Temp. actual: 5,0ºC

Tmín: 3,0ºC*


----------



## ruka (18 Out 2009 às 15:51)

Porto/aeroporto:

t.actual:25ºC
vento fraco ENE(60º)
hr:10%

fonte--weather underground


----------



## Veterano (18 Out 2009 às 17:31)

Registo 21,3º, para uma máxima de 22,7º, vento fraco de oeste, HR nos 25% (!!!), é difícil acreditar que estamos a 48h da mudança...


----------



## Skizzo (18 Out 2009 às 19:03)

Min: 15,1ºC
Max: 28,6ºC

actual: 22,2ºC


----------



## stormiday (18 Out 2009 às 19:24)

Boa noite. Por aqui está mais fresco 16.7ºC com 70% de humidade. Pressão 1012.5 mas a cair lentamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2009 às 19:29)

Bom fim de tarde e bom início de noite

Nuvens altas pressagiam alguma mudança. Afinal começou hoje nova fase da lua: Out 18 05h33m *Lua Nova*
Convenhamos que é bom que esta mudança se faça nos próximos 5 dias senão lá se vai o ditado: "Lua nova trovejada, 30 dias é molhada" 
Será que sim? 

Bem...

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 21,0ºC
Tactual: 12,0ºC*
*Hrelativa*: +/- *66%*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2009 às 21:27)

Boa noite...outra vez!

A *Temp*. continua a descer: *7,5ºC*
A *Hum. relativa* sobe: *74 %*


----------



## Veterano (18 Out 2009 às 22:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> A *Temp*. continua a descer: *7,5ºC*



  Por aqui a temperatura também vai descendo, mas ainda registo 17,1º, sem vento.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Out 2009 às 01:20)

Boa noite
Sigo com 10.5ºC.
HR: 74%


----------



## Fil (19 Out 2009 às 01:51)

Costa disse:


> Ah... sempre reparei que tinhas mínimas muito baixas quando comparado com o resto da região, mas 2ºC? *Nem nas regiões mais frias de Trás-os-Montes e Serra da Estrela se atingiram essas temperaturas.* Será que tens a máquina bem calibrada?



Tens a certeza? Nas regiões mais frias e mesmo nas não tão frias as mínimas têm andado bem abaixo de 0ºC. A esta hora, uma aldeia espanhola (Mahide, 800 m) a apenas 12 Km da fronteira portuguesa já está com -4ºC.

Em relação a Paços de Ferreira, está numa região que em noites como esta acumula muito frio. Na normal 1955-1970 tem 62 dias de geada, 28 com mínimas negativas e 102 de orvalho.


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, registei 13,6º no Aviz e apenas 8,7º em Rio Tinto, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco, para já tudo calmo.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2009 às 09:18)

Bons dias!

Dia bem fresquinho com o céu já muito nublado!

Actual:

temp:*12.7 ºc* ( mínima de *10.6 ºc)*

Vento: SSW: 17 Km/h

Humidade: 64 %

Pressão:1011.6 hpa ( a descer)

Vamos lá ver o que esta frente nos vai trazer...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia

O sol ainda brilha embora a norte e a oeste o céu já apresente nebulosidade alta.
Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 3,5ºC
Tactual: 13,0ºC*


----------



## irpsit (19 Out 2009 às 12:56)

Pessoal do interior, já me disse que em alguns locais, houve alguma geada.
Então? No Porto, em alguns locais, a mínima andou nos 9 ºC.



Fil disse:


> Tens a certeza? Nas regiões mais frias e mesmo nas não tão frias as mínimas têm andado bem abaixo de 0ºC. A esta hora, uma aldeia espanhola (Mahide, 800 m) a apenas 12 Km da fronteira portuguesa já está com -4ºC.
> 
> Em relação a Paços de Ferreira, está numa região que em noites como esta acumula muito frio. Na normal 1955-1970 tem 62 dias de geada, 28 com mínimas negativas e 102 de orvalho.


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 14:26)

Boa tarde. Registo em Rio Tinto 19,3º, céu totalmente encoberto, ainda não chove, vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## ruka (19 Out 2009 às 15:38)

céu encoberto
19ºC
vento sul moderado
pressão: 1010hpa


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Continua o vento moderado de sudoeste, mas chuva, nem vê-la...Isto apesar do céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## vinc7e (19 Out 2009 às 19:17)

Olá,

depois de uns meses sem postar....estou de volta 

hoje por aqui céu com bastantes nuvens...mas sem chuva.

Depois de uma maxima de *20.6ºC* sigo neste momento com *15.4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2009 às 19:53)

Canidelo,


*Extremos de dia 17-10-2009:*

Temperatura Mínima: *13,0ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,9ºC*


 23:57 - 14,2ºC

*Extremos de dia 18-10-2009:*

Temperatura Mínima: *13,2ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *21,6ºC*


 01:21 [19-10] - 12,2ºC


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 20:23)

Para já esta frente está a ser de pólvora seca: continuam a nuvens a passar, arrastadas pelo vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, mas chuva, nem vestígios.

 Ainda registo 18,1º aqui no Aviz, vamos esperar que durante a noite as coisas animem.


----------



## stormiday (19 Out 2009 às 20:31)

Boas. Para já tudo calmo mas a pressão vai caindo. Neste momento 1007.8mbar
Temperatura de 15.9ºC com 77% de humidade. Vento de SE 14.4 Km/h.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Out 2009 às 21:09)

Boa noite
Por aqui tudo ainda calmo, aguarda-se a festa durante as primeiras horas de terça, por aqui.
Vento fraco de S, céu muito nublado.

Tactual: 15.8ºC
HR:79%


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Boas noites! Aguardam-se as primeiras pingas para o meio da noite..Por agora 17,0ºC e 80%Hr.


----------



## ruka (19 Out 2009 às 22:19)

caiu agora mesmo o primeiro período de chuva, 1minuto e parou logo...


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 22:21)

Já caiu alguma chuva, para já fraca, mas deu para molhar o chão. Vento fraco de sudoeste, continuo com 18,1º.


----------



## ogalo (19 Out 2009 às 22:28)

por aqui ainda nada ....nem uma pinga


----------



## Minho (19 Out 2009 às 22:33)

Pelo gráfico da evolução da temperatura é claramente visível como entrou muita nebulosidade desde as 15 horas






A pressão sempre a descer...








Os extremos do dia foram:

T. Máxima 17.5°C
T. Mínima  6.7°C

Actualmente 15.6ºC


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 22:55)

Enquanto não chegar o pós-frontal e o vento rodar para noroeste, ainda vou registando uns amenos 17,9º, vento fraco de sudoeste, sem chuva, depois de uma ligeira "rega".


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Boa noite.

Chuvisco fraco mas apenas visível no para-brisas do automóvel. Vento fraco.
De tarde por volta das 16.35h houve também chuvisco fraco mas durante poucos minutos - nem molhou o chão. O vento alternou entre o fraco e o moderado de S\SO.

*Tmín: 3,5ºC
Tmáx: 19,5ºC
Tactual: 13,5ºC*


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Boas noites!

de momento não chove, já caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas tão breve  que não deu acumulação..

Actual:

Temp: *16.0 ºc* ( máxima de *20.5 ºc*)

Vento: S:16 Km/h

Humidade: 81 %

Pressão 1007.2 hpa ( a descer)

Precipitação 0.00 mm.

Isto está muito calmo, nem chuva, nem rajadas de vento... nem parece que se aproxima uma frente fria .... provavelmente deverá começar a chover mais intensamente de madrugada....


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2009 às 00:09)

neste momento mais um período de chuva fraca


----------



## jpmartins (20 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Por aqui tudo ainda muito calmo, vento fraco de S.
éu muito nublado.

Pressão a descer e bem  1006.7hPa
Tactual:15.8ºC


----------



## martinus (20 Out 2009 às 00:15)

Finalmente começou a chover. Fininho e certinho, sem ventos nem aparato nenhum, como se fosse a coisa mais natural do mundo. E é.


----------



## Z13 (20 Out 2009 às 00:17)

martinus disse:


> Finalmente começou a chover. Fininho e certinho, sem ventos nem aparato nenhum, como se fosse a coisa mais natural do mundo. E é.





Aí em Braga é!


----------



## mocha (20 Out 2009 às 00:24)

Boas, parece que ja se ouvem os primeiros trovoes em Viana do castelo


----------



## dj_teko (20 Out 2009 às 00:28)

boas noites, aqui por matosinhos tudo muitoooo calmo, a pouco vim dos lados da praia e ai sim vento bastante forte e ondulacao tambem.


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2009 às 00:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2009 às 00:33)

mocha disse:


> Boas, parece que ja se ouvem os primeiros trovoes em Viana do castelo



psst menina! Que anda aqui a fazer no tópico do nourte?? 

Aqui em Braga também caiu uma espécie de spray, temperatura 16.6ºC


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2009 às 00:40)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*






já começa a haver alguma precipitação...


----------



## mocha (20 Out 2009 às 00:41)

Minho disse:


> psst menina! Que anda aqui a fazer no tópico do nourte??
> 
> Aqui em Braga também caiu uma espécie de spray, temperatura 16.6ºC



Peço perdon senhor administradori, mas tenho la um parente e disse me que tava a ficar bera o tempo


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Out 2009 às 00:51)

mocha disse:


> Boas, parece que ja se ouvem os primeiros trovoes em Viana do castelo



Boas

Desculpem vir cá cima também   mas o seguimento especial é por enquanto aqui  trovões, não será aviões?

Já deveria estar a marcar no euclid se a tua mensagem foi as 00.24h com delay de informação, mais tempo para fazer o post, agora sendo 00.50h , já se deveria ver no euclid.

Confirma lá isso, olha que andar a enganar o pessoal é feio 

Abraços


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2009 às 01:07)

A aplicação do IMapWeather no GoogleEarth indica ausência de qualquer actividade tormentosa desta frente (dados até às 00h55); o Multi-Sensor Precipitacion Estimative MPE coloca agora a área de maior precipitação mesmo junto ao litoral norte, o que quer dizer que o ramo meridional da superfície frontal vai cruzar as regiões do norte e centro durante esta madrugada. Acho que está tudo a acontecer mais cedo do que o inicialmente previsto.


----------



## StormFairy (20 Out 2009 às 01:07)

E como também sou cusca vim ver como param as modas aqui pelo Norte.

Cá mais abaixo ainda só se faz sentir um "ventinho"


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2009 às 01:22)

Trovões? Hummm...
Também quero!!!

Aqui vento moderado, por vezes forte.
Aguaceiros fracos para já. *Tipo-spray* como disse o Minho...
*Tactual: 13,0ºC*

Saudades dos velhor tempos em que a chegada da chuva se fazia com frentes quentes - não é este o caso - e depois as frentes frias...e só depois os pós-frontais que se tem aqui falado tanto. A emoção começava lenta mas de fininho ia ganhando consistência para depois acabar em beleza com os raios, os trovões, os granizos, as chuvas violentas.
Hoje em diaé o inverso, começa tudo repentinamente, sem chuva, apenas com aguaceiros, vento que tão depressa surge como depressa desaparece. O mesmo acontece com a chuva e assim lá se vai a emoção...
É...Camões tinha razão: mudam-se os tempos!
Bolas...


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2009 às 01:46)

agora começa a chover com mais intensidade...


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 02:33)

No Alto Minho, a estação do Minho em Melgaço vai com 5,6mm acumulados desde as 0h.
A estação de Paredes de Coura vai com 6,8mm e com um rain rate actual de 12,2mm/h.

Imagem de radar de precipitação:






Contraste da temperatura das massas de ar:


----------



## Veterano (20 Out 2009 às 07:06)

Bom dia. Grande aguaceiro, feito de grossas pingas, arrastado pelo vento sudoeste que sopra em rajadas.

  Registo 16,7º, depois de chuva durante boa parte da noite, a madrugada está a dar as boas-vindas à parte mais activa da frente.


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2009 às 07:07)

bom dia! chove torrencialmente aqui no porto e o vento sopra forte de sul com rajadas.


----------



## Veterano (20 Out 2009 às 07:17)

Por agora amainou, a chuva com aquela intensidade, se durasse mais algum tempo, íamos ter problemas...


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2009 às 08:00)

Bons dias, 

noite de chuva forte a  partir das 02:25 h! acumulando até ao momento *34.8 mm* ! 

Uma grande chuvada pelas 7: 00 h  ! 

Actual:

Temp:*14.0 ºc* ( mínima *13.7 ºc*)

Vento: SW:6 Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento: 51 Km/h de SW às 06:08 h)

Humidade: 98%

Pressão: 999.6 hpa.

O gráfico da precipitação na minha estação, valores instantâneos medidos pelo software a intervalos de 5 em 5 minutos:


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 08:15)

Das 5h às 6h UTC, a EMA de Braga acumulou 16,3mm e a do Porto (P.Rubras) 14,1mm. 





Das Estações do Wunderground, as de Leça da Palmeira, Gondim, Paredes de Coura e Braga (observatório) contam mais de 30mm desde as 0h. Nada mau!


----------



## vegastar (20 Out 2009 às 08:27)

Bom dia.

A minha estação ficou-se pelos 26mm. Não desiludiu, mas também não foi um evento marcante.

Sigo com 14.6ºC, a mínima de hoje para já. Vamos ver como será o pós-frontal.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 08:28)

> *Mau tempo: Chuva intensa provoca inundações na via pública e em edificios no Porto*
> 20 de Outubro de 2009, 08:11
> 
> Porto, 20 Out (Lusa) - A chuva intensa que caiu hoje de madrugada na zona do Porto provocou várias inundações na via pública, em algumas habitações e na estação de metro 24 de Agosto, disseram à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.
> ...



Fonte


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2009 às 08:39)

Bom dia.

O vento amainou, o céu permanece encoberto, neste momento a chuva parou.
O acumulado de *precipitação* desta madrugada andará em cerca de *40 mm* - depois confirmo o valor
*Tactual: 12,5ºC*


----------



## mocha (20 Out 2009 às 09:14)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Desculpem vir cá cima também   mas o seguimento especial é por enquanto aqui  trovões, não será aviões?
> 
> ...



Ahah aviões boa, eu so transmiti o que me relataram, pelo menos 3 descargas


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2009 às 10:03)

Volta a chover com  muita força neste momento, já levo *36.1 mm *acumulados desde as 00 horas

edit: 10: 08 h : *38.1 mm*

está a parar neste momento


----------



## jpmartins (20 Out 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia
A noite trouxe chuva moderada, com períodos em que chegou mesma a ser forte, registando desde as 00h 30mm. A rajada max. foi de 40.5km/h.


----------



## ruimartins (20 Out 2009 às 12:37)

Até agora tem sido uma desilusão...    apesar da significativa acumulação de precipitação durante a noite.

Onde pára a chuva?


----------



## Veterano (20 Out 2009 às 12:39)

Vento a soprar com rajadas de sudoeste, algum chuvisco, do lado do oceano aproximam-se nuvens prometedoras...


----------



## filipept (20 Out 2009 às 13:56)

Olá a todos,

Por aqui a madrugada rendeu cerca de 41mm, de manha praticamente não choveu e a tarde avizinha-se com pouca actividade. 
Começa a passar o pós-frontal que poderá trazer as primeiras nevadas no território nacional, obviamente nos pontos mais altos a norte. 
Vamos esperar que o nosso amigo Lince apareça para fazer um ponto da situação.


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2009 às 14:39)

Boas Tardes, malta!! 

Como já começa a ser hábito, às terças-feira vir cá.. Cá estou eu 

Nada de assinalar desde a última terça, menos hoje 

Registei um acumulado de *24mm* 

Céu nublado com algumas abertas.

A Mínima foi de 15.6ºC

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Extremos do dia 19.Outubro.2009:

Temperatura Máxima: *19.3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11.0ºC*

Ontem, por volta das 22h começou a chover moderado, mas rapidamente acabou.
E, também, as 23h50 caíu outro aguaceiro com duração de 15/20 minutos. 
Isto tudo na zona da praia de Salgueiros, porque não acumulei nada em minha casa.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Out 2009 às 14:50)

Por aqui a chuva que caiu durante a madrugada foi suficiente para causar mais uma inundação na minha garagem. Grrr

Min: 16,1ºC
actual: 21.4ºC

para já o sol espreita. 

Não sei o que se passa com a S.Pilar, tem registado precipitações muito inferiores à de P.Rubras tanto hoje como na anterior chuvada deste mês, quando o normal era ser a estação mais chuvosa da região.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2009 às 15:25)

Boa tarde.
O céu permanece muito nublado - algumas escassas abertas que deixam de longe a longe entrar a luz solar.
O vento é fraco a moderado de NO (aparente).

*Tactual: 15,0ºC
Tmín: 12,0ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC *(até ao momento - mas não deve passar disto)

*Prec. acum: 34 mm* (ops! Menos do que me parecia de manhã cedo...)


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2009 às 15:29)

Trovãoooooo...

um grande clarão a Oeste!

vem aí um forte aguaceiro...

Já chove grosso..

devo chegar aos 40 mm antes da noite...



edit : chove torrencialmente, e mais um trovão forte!!


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2009 às 15:35)

Snifa disse:


> Trovãoooooo...
> 
> um grande clarão a Oeste!
> 
> ...



exactamente... grande aguaceiro a cair agora... com granizo e trovoada


----------



## Skizzo (20 Out 2009 às 15:36)

do sol timido passamos para a chuva torrencial


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2009 às 15:36)

ruka disse:


> exactamente... grande aguaceiro a cair agora... com granizo e trovoada



Grande carga de água e relâmpagos/trovões uns atrás dos outros....

Algum granizo!


----------



## Raposinha (20 Out 2009 às 15:40)

Olá,

Aqui em Gaia sigo com um belo aguaceiro forte, trovoada e algum granizo!


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2009 às 15:41)

*43,1 mm* de chuva acumulada neste momento e continua a chuva torrencial...


que grande chuvada!!


----------



## Skizzo (20 Out 2009 às 15:42)

Será que este mês vai ser um dos Outubros mais chuvosos no Porto?


----------



## Skizzo (20 Out 2009 às 15:44)

tenho de referir que a temperatura caiu a pique em apenas 30 minutos - dos 21,8ºC para os 17,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2009 às 15:56)

neste momento algum sol e vento fraco, a temperatura baixou para os 15ºC


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2009 às 17:17)

Boas tardes, 

neste momento o sol brilha... depois do aguaceiro torrencial (e da trovoada) das 15:30 que fez acumular *9.4 mm* em +/-13 minutos..

Nuvens cumuliformes a ameaçar mais aguaceiros são visiveis a Oeste...

Actual:

Temp: *14.8 ºc*

Vento:wsw: 10 Km/h

Humidade:79 %

Pressão:1000.3 hpa ( estável)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas de hoje: *47.5 mm*, a continuar assim ainda chego aos 50 mm antes da meia noite....


----------



## Veterano (20 Out 2009 às 17:31)

Por Rio Tinto, depois de uma tarde chuvosa, já se vislumbra o céu azul, o vento baixou de intensidade.


----------



## stormiday (20 Out 2009 às 20:25)

Boa noite. Por aqui acabou agora de cair uma chuvada. Precipitação acumulada do dia de hoje 34.1mm. Temperatura de 11.3ºC. Pressão 1000.3 mbar. Vento nulo.
Espero que isto "melhore"


----------



## Stinger (20 Out 2009 às 21:12)

Boas posso dizer que hoje as 15 h em gondomar os relampagos que houveram foram bem mais fortes que nos eventos anteriores estremecia tudo 

Por agora esta tudo muito calminho

Virá algo para ca ??

abcs


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2009 às 21:39)

Stinger disse:


> Boas posso dizer que hoje as 15 h em gondomar os relampagos que houveram foram bem mais fortes que nos eventos anteriores estremecia tudo
> 
> Por agora esta tudo muito calminho
> 
> ...



boas... no satélite vê-se alguns aguaceiros a caminho


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2009 às 22:25)

Boa noite.

Ahhhhhhhhhh...as emoções andam por aí! 

A madrugada trouxe muita chuva mas de dia apenas umas gotas; apenas ao final da tarde um pequeno aguaceiro me trouxe 1 mm de precipitação.
O total de *precipitação* do dia foi de *35 mm*

Aguardemos até amanhã para sentirmos de novo a emoção de ver chover "a potes" como previsto pelo *Dr. José Manuel da Costa Teso* - _vocês sabem de quem estou a falar..._
*Tactual: 9,0ºC* - é a mínima do dia; mais um pouco e nevava
*Tmáx: 18,0ºC*


----------



## dj_teko (20 Out 2009 às 22:26)

Boas, preve-se noite calma mas amanha de manha nao sei nao, la se vai a caça aos passarinhos


----------



## Veterano (20 Out 2009 às 22:26)

Boa noite. Registo 16,1º, para uma máxima de 19,9º, sem vento, ambiente calmo, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Melgaço

Finalmente! Um dia de Outubro em condições 

Resumo do dia
T. Máxima  	15.6°C
T. Mínima  	9.8°C (poderá vir a ser inferior)
Precipitação desde as 00h: 11mm

Neste momento registo 10.0ºC


----------



## jpmartins (20 Out 2009 às 23:02)

Boa noite
Por aqui acabei de ouvir um trovão.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 38.3mm
Tactual: 11.7ºC.


----------



## Stinger (20 Out 2009 às 23:30)

Tava a pouco no fim da ic29 e no lado de gaia vi um relampago , deve estar a descarregar bem nao?


abcs


----------



## Veterano (20 Out 2009 às 23:49)

Stinger disse:


> Tava a pouco no fim da ic29 e no lado de gaia vi um relampago , deve estar a descarregar bem nao?



  Aqui pelo Porto (Aviz) continua tudo tranquilo, apenas um pouco de vento e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ruka (20 Out 2009 às 23:53)

aqui perto da casa da música alguma chuva fraca e mais nebulosidade para sul.


----------



## Veterano (20 Out 2009 às 23:56)

Já se pode falar de vento moderado, mas ainda não chove...Estou a cerca de 4km da Casa da Música.


----------



## ruka (21 Out 2009 às 00:00)

vê-se relâmpagos a noroeste...


----------



## ruka (21 Out 2009 às 00:02)

nestas situações à grandes diferenças entre sítios perto uns dos outros.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2009 às 00:03)

Actualização:

*Aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco*.
Mantêm-se os *9,0ºC*

Vem aí uma linha de nuvens aparentemente boa de noroeste; Irá começar  a afectar-nos no final da madrugada talvez...

Edito:
1.00h - *chuva intensa* neste momento e vento moderado a forte de NO aparente.
Trovões por perto...


----------



## dj_teko (21 Out 2009 às 01:45)

sim pelo que se ve no sat24 e isso mesmo la para o inicio da manha ja deve haver algo


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2009 às 07:46)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite a proporcionar o reencontro com os aguaceiros fortes e alguma trovoada. Mais no início da madrugada...

Por agora vento fraco, céu encoberto.

*Tactual: 8,0ºC
Tmín: 7,5ºC*
*Precip. acumulada* desde as 00h: *14 mm*

Vamos ver se o dia traz a anunciada instabilidade...


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2009 às 07:56)

Aqui a sul da Maia relato dois grandes aguaceiros. Acordei cerca das 05h00 com o barulho da chuva, que caiu intensamente durante pelo menos 20 minutos. Agora está a cair outro aguaceiro, menos intenso que o anterior. O dia promete! O jardim atrás do meu prédio está alagado, coisa que já não acontecia desde Janeiro.


----------



## rogers (21 Out 2009 às 08:19)

Bom dia amigos!

Temperatura actual 8ºC

Chuva intensa.

Acho que está muito frio para a quantidade de chuva, estou impressionado.


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia. Manhã com 13,8º, vento moderado de sudoeste, períodos de chuva, forte por volta das 7,30 horas.


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 

tempo fresco ,noite com alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes que renderam até ao momento: *8.9 mm *( um dos aguaceiros acumulou *5 mm *em 6 minutos )

Temp: *12.0 ºc* ( mínima de *11.0 ºc*)

Vento: SW:6 Km/h

Humidade: 84 %

Pressão 1002 .0 hpa

Atenção ao agravamento do estado do tempo  previsto a partir da tarde!


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia
A noite foi marcade pelo menos por dois momentos de aguaceiros intensos, um ás 23.30 com um trovão isolado e outro ás 4:30 que penso ter havido granizo à mistura, devido ao barulho, mas já não tive forças para sair da cama para confirmar
Desde as 00h: 4.6mm

O fim do dia promete


----------



## vegastar (21 Out 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

A noite teve um forte aguaceiro por volta das 4:30 da manhã. Infelizmente a minha estação perdeu temporariamente a comunicação com o sensor externo e perdi a quantidade de precipitação desde as 4:00 até às 9:00. Eu estimo que tenham caído pelo menos 10mm, a juntar aos 4,5mm registados entre as 00:00 e as 4:00.

Tmin: 10.8ºC
Tactual: 13.6ºC

O vento tem vindo a intensificar-se ao longo da manhã, tendo neste momento a velocidade máxima de 29.6km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 11:05)

*Extremos de Ontem* em Canidelo:

Temperatura Mínima: *13,5ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *18,8ºC*

Precipitação: *33mm*

_Direito a granizo por volta das 16h!_

---

Às 23:23, por lá, estavam 14,6ºC.


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 11:59)

Registo neste momento chuva moderada em Rio Tinto.


----------



## ruimartins (21 Out 2009 às 14:40)

Muita, muita     em Braga há cerca de 20 minutos atrás...


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 15:21)

Ainda não chegou nada de especial aqui ao Porto, vento fraco, chuva fraca.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Out 2009 às 16:39)

Veterano disse:


> Ainda não chegou nada de especial aqui ao Porto, vento fraco, chuva fraca.



Parece que foi toda para Gaia hoje à tarde


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 16:41)

Skizzo disse:


> Parece que foi toda para Gaia hoje à tarde



 Talvez para proteger o FCP daqui a pouco, no Dragão. O facto é que se mantém o vento fraco e alguns borrifos, de vez em quando.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Out 2009 às 16:42)

Veterano disse:


> Talvez para proteger o FCP daqui a pouco, no Dragão. O facto é que se mantém o vento fraco e alguns borrifos, de vez em quando.



acho que foi para compensar o que disse ontem, de P.Rubras ter a chuva tda e a S.Pilar nada


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2009 às 16:55)

Veterano disse:


> Talvez para proteger o FCP daqui a pouco, no Dragão.



Como se já não bastasse o sistema...


----------



## tugaafonso (21 Out 2009 às 17:05)

Por Paredes tudo calmo...estranhamente calmo! Não chove, vento fraco e cá continuo à espera do prometido temporal!


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2009 às 17:10)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Vento moderado de Noroeste e 18,1ºC.


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2009 às 17:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> Como se já não bastasse o sistema...



Teve alguma piada  

Aqui já nem borrifos,nem nada! Céu muito nublado apenas.A chuva foi toda de manhã.


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 17:35)

Vento sudoeste a aumentar de intensidade + chuva agora moderada = noite de futebol para assistir de pantufas em casa


----------



## dj_teko (21 Out 2009 às 17:43)

Boas, acabo de vir dos lados da praia (leça palmeira), meu deus altas ondas e um vento fortissimo


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2009 às 17:52)

Não há ninguém que possa ir tirar umas fotos ao mar revolto


----------



## dj_teko (21 Out 2009 às 19:12)

amigo vou ver se te satisfaço mais logo vou treinar e o campo é a 100mts da praia  vamos ver se o mar ja nao o engoliu


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 19:13)

Por agora registo 15,5º, para uma máxima de 18,7º, aguaceiros, vento moderado de sudoeste, ainda nada de mais...


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2009 às 19:24)

Boa tarde
Por aqui a tarde foi e está a ser chuvosa, nada de intenso, mas sempre certinha, ao mesmo ritmo. Não estou por caso, portanto só logo poderei colocar dados.
Neste preciso momento chove moderado, para já não há vento.


----------



## stormiday (21 Out 2009 às 20:24)

Boa noite. Por aqui a chuva faz questão de marcar presença e ainda bem
Pluviosidade acumulada desde as 00h de 21.2mm. Temperatura de 13.8º, vento fraco e pressão de 999.2 mbar.
Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 20:34)

Segue chuva moderada, há cerca de uma hora atrás, cai certinha.


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2009 às 21:25)

MSantos disse:


> Não há ninguém que possa ir tirar umas fotos ao mar revolto



 Ora cá estão elas,tiradas hoje ao fim da tarde na Foz do Douro, mar bastante revolto, a ondulação deveria andar pelos 4/5 metros.. e a maré bastante cheia...




















*Dados actuais:
*
Temp: *14.1 ºc* ( máxima de *15.0 ºc*)

Vento:SW 21 Km/h ( máximo até ao momento 41 Km/h de SSW às 15:44h)

Humidade: 94 %

Pressão 998.0 hpa ( a descer rápido)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas de hoje: *18.8 mm*.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite..

Continua chover fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Out 2009 às 21:29)

Snifa disse:


> Ora cá estão elas,tiradas hoje ao fim da tarde na Foz do Douro, mar bastante revolto, a ondulação deveria andar pelos 4/5 metros.. e a maré bastante cheia...



Excelentes registos !


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2009 às 21:29)

Espectacular


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2009 às 21:30)

muito boas fotos..excelente...impressionante a força das ondas


----------



## ruka (21 Out 2009 às 21:33)

excelentes fotos Snifa


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Parabéns Snifa que brutalidade de fotos


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Boa Snifa, excelentes fotos tripeiras, só tenho pena de em Rio Tinto não haver mar (para já).


----------



## Brigantia (21 Out 2009 às 21:46)

Grandes registos *Snifa*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 21:51)

Espectacular, *Snifa*, como já é habitual!

---

O *João Soares* tem *15mm* de precipitação acumulada até ao momento.


----------



## filipept (21 Out 2009 às 21:58)

Snifa, ESPETÁCULO, então a primeira é verdadeiro postal.


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2009 às 21:59)

Belas fotos  *Snifa*
Espectaculares, qualquer delas dignas de um prémio


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Out 2009 às 22:08)

Fotos espéctaculares Snifa!!


----------



## rogers (21 Out 2009 às 22:10)

Boas Fotos Snifa!

Dados actuais:

Temp: 11ºC
Chuvisco
Vento leve


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2009 às 22:21)

Fotos brutais Snifa!! 

-------------------------------

O radar da Galiza mostra bastante precipitação na região do litoral norte:





As duas estações do WU de Braga estão ambas com 49mm.
A de Guimarães com 47mm. 

Mas na frente vai Paredes de Coura com 51mm acumulados hoje, e 249mm acumulados desde o dia 1 de Outubro.


----------



## stormiday (21 Out 2009 às 22:55)

A pressão está a cair a pique desde as 18h. Neste momento registo 995.5 hpa. Estes valores tão baixos podem querer dizer alguma coisa?


----------



## ruka (21 Out 2009 às 22:59)

stormiday disse:


> A pressão está a cair a pique desde as 18h. Neste momento registo 995.5 hpa. Estes valores tão baixos podem querer dizer alguma coisa?



é uma pequena ciclogénese que se está a formar ao largo do litoral norte


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2009 às 23:19)

*Extremos de Hoje*, por Canidelo:

Temperatura Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,5ºC*

Precipitação: *19mm*

---

Neste momento, por lá, 14,6ºC.


----------



## martinus (21 Out 2009 às 23:20)

ruka disse:


> é uma pequena ciclogénese que se está a formar ao largo do litoral norte



Este evento está a surpreender pela persistência e intensidade. Acho que há mais de 24 horas que chove sem parar em Braga, e hoje tem sido sempre a dar-lhe com força: é um barulho contínuo lá fora. Também tivemos um trovão isolado pelas 14.20 h.

A outra surpresa é a ausência de vento. Essa tal ciclo-génese, quer dizer que o vento ainda vai fazer a sua aparição?


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 23:28)

martinus disse:


> A outra surpresa é a ausência de vento. Essa tal ciclo-génese, quer dizer que o vento ainda vai fazer a sua aparição?



  No Porto o vento já sopra moderado há algumas horas, por vezes com rajadas, acompanhado por chuva, de fraca a moderada.


----------



## ruka (21 Out 2009 às 23:32)

martinus disse:


> Este evento está a surpreender pela persistência e intensidade. Acho que há mais de 24 horas que chove sem parar em Braga, e hoje tem sido sempre a dar-lhe com força: é um barulho contínuo lá fora. Também tivemos um trovão isolado pelas 14.20 h.
> 
> A outra surpresa é a ausência de vento. Essa tal ciclo-génese, quer dizer que o vento ainda vai fazer a sua aparição?



a maior intensidade do vento está a dar-se no centro e sul, aqui a norte temos um pequeno nucléo de baixa pressão, formado por a tal ciclogénese(queda de pressão).

Poderá haver vento, mas em principio nada de anormal


----------



## stormiday (21 Out 2009 às 23:35)

ruka disse:


> a maior intensidade do vento está a dar-se no centro e sul, aqui a norte temos um pequeno nucléo de baixa pressão, formado por a tal ciclogénese(queda de pressão).
> 
> Poderá haver vento, mas em principio nada de anormal



Está explicado
Vim algumas vezes à janela confirmar se soprava o vento ou não pois a dada altura pensei que tinha o anemómetro avariado


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2009 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

As imagens vão dizendo aquilo que os homens sentem...a beleza que transmitem são de facto arrebatadoras.

Um dia marcado por períodos de aguaceiros\períodos de chuva e vento moderado a forte.

*Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC
Tactual: 12,5ºC
Precip. acumulada: 30 mm*

Pelas últimas de radar e de satélite a zona mais afectada é o alto Minho e a Galiza de "nuestros hermanos".
Esperemos que baixe um pouco...


----------



## ruka (21 Out 2009 às 23:41)

stormiday disse:


> Está explicado
> Vim algumas vezes à janela confirmar se soprava o vento ou não pois a dada altura pensei que tinha o anemómetro avariado



aqui a norte ainda poderá aumentar a intensidade do vento... neste momento vento forte de sul no porto


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 23:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esperemos que baixe um pouco...



 Sim, porque aqui no Porto acalmou, quase não chove, vento com rajadas e 15,4º.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Out 2009 às 23:44)

E a palavra de ordem é CHUVA!
Simplesmente choveu o dia todo... Braga, o penico do céu... A fazer jus ao nome sem duvida 
Já leva 59.7mm
Temp: 13.2ºC


----------



## Liliana15 (21 Out 2009 às 23:49)

Belas fotos *Snifa*


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2009 às 23:50)

Fotos Brutais *Snifa*

Tanto pedi fotos que me fizeste a vontade

Adoro ver fotos e fotografar o mar revolto, mas aqui em Bragança isso é um pouco difícil


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2009 às 23:50)

Muito obrigado a todos pelos comentários às fotos!


Por aqui o que mais se destaca é a grande queda de pressão e continua  a descer significativamente...

O vento também tem aumentado andando os picos entre os 35/42 Km/h mas as rajadas máximas não estão a surpreender ( até ao momento *47 Km/h de SSW* às 22: 23 h)


*Actual*:

Temp: *14.5 ºc*

Vento: SW:37 Km/h

Humidade: 95 %

Pressão 994.0 hpa ( a descer )

Precipitação acumulada  desde as 00 horas: *24.4 mm*

Chuva fraca 

Edit: nova rajada máxima de *51.2 Km/h* de SW às 23:58h


----------



## Liliana15 (21 Out 2009 às 23:51)

dgstorm disse:


> E a palavra de ordem é CHUVA!
> Simplesmente choveu o dia todo... Braga, o penico do céu... A fazer jus ao nome sem duvida



Concordo plenamente, sou do distrito de Braga e sei bem o quanto é chuvoso o Minho...


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 00:03)

dgstorm disse:


> E a palavra de ordem é CHUVA!
> Simplesmente choveu o dia todo... Braga, o penico do céu... A fazer jus ao nome sem duvida
> Já leva 59.7mm
> Temp: 13.2ºC



Sem dúvida!!
Hoje completamente destacada!

TOP 3 das acumulações  de precipitação do WU no dia 21 de Outubro:
Braga, Oeste: 64,3mm
Braga, Observatório: 61,7mm
Guimarães: 58,7mm


----------



## ogalo (22 Out 2009 às 00:34)

chuva e mais chuva,aqui choveu o dia todo


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2009 às 00:46)

boas, acabadinho de chegar do treino, grande chuvada e ventos fortissimos, altas ondas  segue com chuva certinha e por vezes rajadas fortes .


----------



## ruka (22 Out 2009 às 00:58)

dj_teko disse:


> boas, acabadinho de chegar do treino, grande chuvada e ventos fortissimos, altas ondas  segue com chuva certinha e por vezes rajadas fortes .



pois... grande temporal lá fora...


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2009 às 01:12)

Na última hora, muita chuva em especial no litoral norte.
17,1mm em Braga
15,4mm em Anadia
12,3mm em Monção
10,9mm em Aveiro
10,1mm em Cabril


----------



## martinus (22 Out 2009 às 01:14)

Agora o vento. O ingrediente que faltava para um Outono rigoroso.


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2009 às 01:30)

mas preparem-se malta a noite parece que vai ser calma talvez de madrugada o vento com força volte para puxar tudo aquilo que se pode ver nos satelites a caminho do litoral


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2009 às 01:33)

Neste momento o *vento sopra forte a muito forte com rajadas*.
A chuva é moderada, por vezes forte.

Só tenho pena de uma coisa: parte desta instabilidade é por convecção e não por frentes muito activas que permanecem com os seus efeitos durante horas e horas. Isso é o que verdadeiramente se chama inverno...
Esta instabilidade tem o senão de ser rápida.
_Ai aqueles invernos de frentes e frentes sucessivas, dias a fio, semanas a fio, em que me deitava ao som do vento, acordava algumas vezes durante a madrugada e voltava a adormecer embalado pelo som da chuva e do vento...para depois acordar ainda a ouvir a chuva a cair e o vento a "uivar"._
Sim...esses invernos eram fenomenais. Talvez ainda apareça por aí qualquer dia.


----------



## irpsit (22 Out 2009 às 01:41)

Grande chuvada há pouco, agora acalmou.
O vento tb esteve com rajadas muito fortes.

E sobretudo, o mais espectacular foi a descida da pressão dos estáveis 1001 (que permaneciam desde ontem) para os 993mb nas últimas 4-5 horas!

Dia muito molhadinho.


----------



## ruka (22 Out 2009 às 01:55)

irpsit disse:


> Grande chuvada há pouco, agora acalmou.
> O vento tb esteve com rajadas muito fortes.
> 
> E sobretudo, o mais espectacular foi a descida da pressão dos estáveis 1001 (que permaneciam desde ontem) para os 993mb nas últimas 4-5 horas!
> ...



exactamente... uma pequena ciclogénese


----------



## ruka (22 Out 2009 às 02:00)

a pressão já começou a subir (995hpa) e o vento já rodou para NW. 

o pequeno núcleo de baixa pressão que se formou já se está a afastar...

edit_2h11: 997hpa


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2009 às 02:23)

ruka mete ai uma foto da tua estacao pa gente aki ver, gente como eu ke nao tem


----------



## ruka (22 Out 2009 às 02:25)

dj_teko disse:


> ruka mete ai uma foto da tua estacao pa gente aki ver, gente como eu ke nao tem



inda não tenho são dados de pedras rubras(aeroporto)


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2009 às 02:34)

Ai sim, bem visto mas onde ves isso, é que eu tou a 4 klm do aeroporto.

pss manda link


----------



## ruka (22 Out 2009 às 02:43)

dj_teko disse:


> Ai sim, bem visto mas onde ves isso, é que eu tou a 4 klm do aeroporto.
> 
> pss manda link



http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2009 às 02:48)

ruka disse:


> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html


----------



## ruka (22 Out 2009 às 02:52)

dj_teko disse:


>



dps lá tb tem várias estações amadoras registadas nesse site

bem a noite já vai longa... até amanhã dj_teko


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2009 às 03:02)

te manha abraco


----------



## Veterano (22 Out 2009 às 07:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Sim...esses invernos eram fenomenais. Talvez ainda apareça por aí qualquer dia.



  Amigo Aristocrata, não te esqueças que ainda estamos no Outono.

  Muito calma esta manhã, sem chuva e quase sem vento, registo 15,1º, céu nublado.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2009 às 09:52)

Bom dia

O dia de ontem foi marcado pela chuva persistente que rendeu uns maravilhosos 32mm. A partir das 00h a história foi outra, o vento começou a soprar forte a muito forte, com rajadas na casa dos 70km/h, que se sucediam sem grande intervalo de tempo. A precipitação desde as 00h foi escassa 2.0mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2009 às 10:33)

Veterano disse:


> Amigo Aristocrata, não te esqueças que ainda estamos no Outono.



Claro que sim...aliás muitos dos outono\invernos começaram verdadeiramente em Novembro. No historial a que tive acesso de 2 estações em Paços de Ferreira (infelizmente a estação do ministério da agricultura deixou há muito de existir - só cá temos uma do INAG, a de Lamoso) os verdadeiros meses de chuva foram na maioria Novembro e Fevereiro; os outros meses estão também bem recomendados com chuva qb mas esses foram de facto os melhores.

Por cá o dia vai trazendo pequenos aguaceiros com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando - estou neste momento em Penafiel.
A noite trouxe cerca de *16,5 mm de precipitação* e uma *Tmín às 7.15h de 9,5ºC*
Não foi mau mas também não foi espectacular...apenas normal atendendo ao facto de estarmos sob efeito de precipitações convectivas - podiam ser maiores como podiam ser bem menores como é normal nesta situação.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 12:15)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Outubro 2009*

*Mau Tempo: Três feridos e queda de dezenas de árvores durante a noite devido à chuva e vento forte
*
Três feridos é a consequência mais grave de uma noite de mau tempo que causou ainda a queda de árvores e postes eléctricos na maioria dos distritos de Portugal continental, segundo os comandos distritais de operações de socorro.

Em Arcas, concelho de Castro D´Aire, uma pessoa ficou ferida com gravidade na sequência de um despiste seguido de embate num eucalipto, cerca das 05:00 de hoje, de acordo com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viseu, que atribuiu as causas do acidentes às condições climatéricas.

Em Maia, distrito do Porto, duas pessoas ficaram feridas quando parte do telhado caiu para o interior do armazém onde trabalhavam, segundo fonte dos bombeiros.

Lusa


----------



## irpsit (22 Out 2009 às 16:45)

Ontem, foi mesmo uma queda abrupta da pressão.
1001 a meio da tarde, 983 à 1h, e depois subiu pela madrugada, e de manhã já ia em 1006 e continua a subir...
Céu nublado com boas abertas aqui (Maia), vento fraco.




Aristocrata disse:


> Claro que sim...aliás muitos dos outono\invernos começaram verdadeiramente em Novembro. No historial a que tive acesso de 2 estações em Paços de Ferreira (infelizmente a estação do ministério da agricultura deixou há muito de existir - só cá temos uma do INAG, a de Lamoso) os verdadeiros meses de chuva foram na maioria Novembro e Fevereiro; os outros meses estão também bem recomendados com chuva qb mas esses foram de facto os melhores.
> 
> Por cá o dia vai trazendo pequenos aguaceiros com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando - estou neste momento em Penafiel.
> A noite trouxe cerca de *16,5 mm de precipitação* e uma *Tmín às 7.15h de 9,5ºC*
> Não foi mau mas também não foi espectacular...apenas normal atendendo ao facto de estarmos sob efeito de precipitações convectivas - podiam ser maiores como podiam ser bem menores como é normal nesta situação.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2009 às 17:30)

Precisamente à 1 da manhã relatei vento forte a muito forte e chuva moderada a forte. Pelos vistos coincidiu com essa queda de pressão que relatas. Mas há zonas a poucos km onde não se notou muito o efeito dessa queda de pressão.

A manhã ainda me rendeu mais *0,5 mm* de *precipitação*, tendo um acumulado desde as 00h de *17 mm*.
Agora de tarde o céu tem apresentado razoáveis abertas mas o sol teima em querer esconder-se. O vento tem vindo a ficar fraco.

*Tmín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,5ºC
Tactual: 14,5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2009 às 23:19)

Só e abandonado cá estou...pareço um daqueles cientistas que vai de "rikitó" para a Antártida e fica a falar sozinho para exercitar a fala.

Um dia que acaba...mais calmo. Com céu limpo, vento fraco. Em latitudes mais setentrionais observo agora alguma nebulosidade alta - quem sabe o presságio da chuva fraca que nos atormentará amanhã.
O frio desta noite outonal faz-se sentir lá fora.

*Tactual: 9,0ºC* - ainda não providencia geada mas ela há-de vir!


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2009 às 00:00)

Boas noites!

dia marcado por um ou outro aguaceiro fraco e esporádico e por bastante vento no ínício da madrugada..

Actual:

Temp:15.2ºc ( mínima de 12.9ºc, máxima de 19.2 ºc)

Vento: SW:8Km/h ( rajada máxima de 68.2 Km/h às 00:32 de WSW)

Humidade: 77%

Pressão:1017.8 hpa

Precipitação acumulada 6.6 mm


----------



## dj_teko (23 Out 2009 às 02:46)

Boas noites, tudo calminho acabo de ir espreitar la fora, ceu limpo sera assim de manha cedo hummm


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia. Registo 17,2º, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2009 às 12:08)

*Chuva*...começou agora a chuviscar.

Vamos ver se nos traz muitas horas de precipitação - é o melhor para a terra.

Boa tarde


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2009 às 15:11)

Cai chuva miudinha, mas muito certinha, desde as 13 horas.

  Vento fraco, registo 17,8º.


----------



## Liliana15 (23 Out 2009 às 17:44)

*Ola people...*

Neste momento aqui em *Cabeceiras de Basto (Chacim) *está a chover mas nada de especial,  o céu está com muita nebulosidade

Não gosto nada de chuva mas aqui no Minho é muito frequente no Inverno.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2009 às 19:06)

Boa noite
Chuva fraca STOP
Vento fraco STOP
Precip acum: *2,5 mm* STOP
Tmín: *7,5ºC* STOP
Tmáx: *18,0ºC* STOP
Tactual: *16,0ºC* STOP

É para poupar os olhos do pessoal; assim custa menos ler isto e pode ser que venham cá mais vezes

P.S.: chuva ininterrupta desde as 12.05h


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2009 às 20:54)

Boa noite. Agora com 18,7º, para uma máxima de 20,5º, parou de chuviscar, vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2009 às 21:23)

Acumulei mais 0,5 mm, o que perfaz o total de *3 mm *de *precipitação* acumulada no dia de hoje.
O vento entretanto aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade - parece-me que virá aí mais chuva, que entretanto parou.
*Tactual: 16,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2009 às 12:28)

Ontem, em Canidelo, dia de _morrinhanço_, com *1mm* acumulado.

Esta noite, foram acumulados *4mm*!


----------



## Liliana15 (24 Out 2009 às 13:55)

*Boa Tarde pessoal...*

Aqui por Cabeceiras de Basto (Chacim) estão a cair uns chuviscos...


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2009 às 14:08)

Boa tarde. Registo 21,9º, vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, céu encoberto, mas não chove desde a madrugada.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2009 às 14:26)

Boa tarde
Sigo com céu muito nublado, temp. actual 22.4ºC.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.5mm

Tmin. 16.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2009 às 14:38)

_"Grão a grão enche a galinha o papo"
_
A verdade é que a zona do alto Minho e do Gerês tem estado a acumular importantes quantidades de precipitação.
Não são intensas, mas tudo acumulado dá uma boa quantidade.

Precipitação nas últimas horas em Cabril:






Previsão para esta tarde:


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2009 às 17:21)

A precipitação está a passar ligeiramente a norte do Porto, durante o dia aqui não choveu, sigo com 20,1º, vento de sudoeste fraco a moderado, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Boa tarde.

*Tmín: 15,5ºC
Tmáx: 19,5ºC
Tactual: 18,5ºC
Precip. acum. desde as 00h: 8,5 mm*

Um dia com céu encoberto, vento fraco, com chuva até meio da manhã (mais de noite), bom para criar "morcões".
Neste momento céu encoberto e igualmente bom para...
A temperatura é que teima em se manter alta, um ar salobro, um pouco abafado até, muita humidade que se entranha em tudo, paredes, casas, narizes - tudo é humidade desde ontem.

O total de precipitação acumulada desde o início do mês é de *183 mm*


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2009 às 18:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Um dia com céu encoberto, vento fraco, com chuva até meio da manhã (mais de noite), bom para criar "morcões".
> Neste momento céu encoberto e igualmente bom para...
> A temperatura é que teima em se manter alta, um ar salobro, um pouco abafado até, muita humidade que se entranha em tudo, paredes, casas, narizes - tudo é humidade desde ontem.



 Sem dúvida, Aristocrata, num dia que "não é carne nem é peixe", optei por ficar por casa, pôr uns papéis em ordem, descansar, ver uns joguitos, enfim, vamos ver se amanhã o sol aparece...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2009 às 18:33)

O vento volta a aumentar de intensidade, para fraco a moderado, e regressa a chuva - fraca.


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2009 às 21:01)

Pelo Porto, chuva fraca a moderada, deve ter começado pelas 18,30 h.


----------



## Liliana15 (24 Out 2009 às 21:06)

*Continuam a cair uns chuviscos por Cabeceiras de Basto (Chacim), embora não tenha sido uma chuva muito forte foi chovendo toda a tarde...*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2009 às 22:16)

Por Gaia, o *João Soares* relatava chuva! Já no Porto, o céu apenas apresenta bastante neblusidade.

O dado de chuva é confirmado pela observação das 21h:


----------



## irpsit (25 Out 2009 às 01:28)

Foi um daqueles dias típicos de frente quente!
Dia cheio de murrinha, chuva fraca, pouco vento e um ar até algo quente, e muita humidade.
Pressão subiu ligeiramente de 1016 para 1017. Parece anunciar bom tempo para os próximos dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2009 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

Neste momento céu encoberto, nevoeiro a marcar presença - visibilidade de cerca de 120\150 mts.

*Tactual: 17,0ºC
Tmín: 16,0ºC**
Precipitação* desde 18h de ontem: *17 mm* (com este valor chego ao valor *redondinho* dos 200 mm de precipitação acumulada neste mês de Outubro)


----------



## N_Fig (25 Out 2009 às 10:45)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Neste momento céu encoberto, nevoeiro a marcar presença - visibilidade de cerca de 120\150 mts.
> 
> ...



Realmente aí no Norte vocês têm vindo a acumular bastante precipitação, embora a conta-gotas...


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2009 às 11:50)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Melgaço a tónica dominante tem sido a mesma do resto do Minho: chuva e mais chuva, sem ser forte é certo, mas contínua.
Destaco em relação ao dia de ontem a amplitude térmica baixíssima de apenas 2ºC.

Tenho neste momento um problema na leitura dos valores do pluviómetro pois a estação meteorológica apenas está a reportar a taxa de precipitação, falhando o envio da precipitação acumulada...


----------



## Veterano (25 Out 2009 às 12:16)

Boa tarde. Noite de chuva fraca, manhã de nevoeiro, HR nos 100%, vento fraco de sudoeste, temperatura nos 19,7º.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2009 às 14:12)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação nas últimas horas em Cabril:



Se ontem estava assim, nas últimas 24h pouco mudou! E muito acumulou...





A estação amadora de Paredes de Coura vai neste momento com *307,8mm *acumulados, fazendo do mês de Outubro o 2º mais chuvoso do ano na localidade.
À frente só Janeiro, mas por pouco.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Out 2009 às 16:24)

credo já estou farto deste tempo e desta chuva morrinha. Ontem tive um aniversário e caiu a noite toda desde a hora de jantar até de manhã. Para quando uma mudança?


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2009 às 16:28)

AnDré disse:


> Se ontem estava assim, nas últimas 24h pouco mudou! E muito acumulou...
> A estação amadora de Paredes de Coura vai neste momento com *307,8mm *acumulados, fazendo do mês de Outubro o 2º mais chuvoso do ano na localidade.
> À frente só Janeiro, mas por pouco.



Cabril é uma estação por norma muito pluviosa e contastata-se precisamente isso. A barreira formada pelas Serras do Gerês\Peneda são de facto importantes para o clima húmido marítimo que se faz sentir no Minho.
Paredes de Coura também está inserida numa área particularmente húmida e como tal apresenta bons valores de precipitação anual.

Eu hoje acumulei mais *1 mm*, o que perfaz *201 mm * de *precipitação* desde o início do mês. Eu no entanto estou "imensamente" longe do mês de Janeiro´isto porque, tendo só começado as medições de precipitação às 00h do dia 20, acumulei em poucos dias até ao final do mês 329 mm - tenho noção de que bastante choveu até essa altura, sem falar no que caiu sob a forma de neve, e foi bastante por entre chuva de condensação e convecção.
Alguém tem dados de precipitação na área, relativa ao período entre 1 de Janeiro e dia 20 do mesmo mês deste ano?


----------



## Veterano (25 Out 2009 às 17:43)

A temperatura estagnou nos 19,7º, praticamente não existe amplitude térmica, vento muito fraco, chuva muito fraca, céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro, que dia miserável...


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2009 às 18:15)

Olá, malta ! 

De momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Ontem, registei mais 10mm e hoje vou com uma quantia de 5mm 

No total, Outubro leva *128mm* 

A Temperatura ronda os 20ºC
Mínima de *18,3ºC*


----------



## GabKoost (25 Out 2009 às 20:13)

Nas estação da escola secundária das Caldas das Taipas (entre Braga e Guimarães) registaram um valor acumulado de 190.2 mm.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA45&day=25&year=2009&month=10&graphspan=month

No entanto os valores de ontem e hoje estão a 0 o que é obviamente falso.

Acho que os alunos é que tratam das medições e que por ser fim de semana ninguém actualizou os valores.

O valor anual acumulado fica-se pelos 407 mm o que me parece muito inferior à realidade.

E pena que a escola tenha gasto dinheiro numa estação que não serve para nada pois, quando há férias ou fins de semana, ninguém regista patavina.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2009 às 22:04)

Também já tinha reparado nisso. o Facto é que nas últimas semanas tiveram por aí boas chuvadas convectivas e não há dados suficientes que mostrem isso.
A aposta da direcção da escola provavelmente centrou-se apenas na componente didática.
Devem desligar todos os computadores ao fim de semana para não gastar electricidade e depois não há dados actualizados.
É pena pois demonstra que o mais importante não é ter dados meteorológicos passíveis de análise, mas mostrar aos alunos como é que são captados esses mesmos dados.

Espero daqui a algum tempo ter uma estação - mas de preferência para ter dados de maneira a disponibilizar não só aos compatriotas da minha terra como a toda a comunidade dos "meteorologicómanos" profissionais


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2009 às 23:58)

Boas noites!

mais um dia marcado por nevoeiros e periodos de chuva fraca mas persistente, em especial durante a madrugada!

Actual:

Temp: *16.8ºc* ( mínima: *16.6ºc *, máxima *19.8 ºc*)

Vento: NNE: 4 Km/h

Humidade:98 %

Pressão 1018.6 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: *12.7 mm*.

ontem registei: *9.4 mm*

Nevoeiro cerrado neste momento.


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Início de semana muito agradável, o nevoeiro e a chuva miudinha deram lugar a céu quase limpo, vento fraco e 18,8º.


----------



## ruka (26 Out 2009 às 12:17)

boa tarde!

12h00: céu limpo, 24ºC, vento ESE fraco a moderado.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Out 2009 às 13:18)

Finalmente o sol regressa.

Temp actual 27,3ºC


----------



## vegastar (26 Out 2009 às 14:15)

Boa tarde.

Dia muito agradável, primaveril.

Tmin: 14.9ºC
Tmax: 24.2ºC

Nota-se muito gente vestida pelo calendário... É curioso ver gente bastante agasalhada e outras pessoas "à verão".


----------



## Skizzo (26 Out 2009 às 15:07)

e sobe para 28,6ºC

este mês tem sido caracterizado por mudanças abruptas no tempo


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2009 às 15:40)

Por Rio Tinto, 27,2º, vento muito fraco, está mesmo calor!


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2009 às 20:18)

Surpreendente o dia de hoje. O gráfico das temperaturas parece estar indexado a uma qualquer bolsa de valores tais são as variações em tal pouco tempo.  Se fosse no verão ainda compreendia pelo facto da radiação solar ser muito intensa mas agora em Outubro, praticamente em Novembro....

Por pouco, muito pouco que a máxima do mês não foi batida.

Melgaço
Resumo do dia
T. Máxima 25.1°C
T. Mínima 15.7°C

Neste momento, 17,7ºC


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2009 às 23:21)

Boas noites!

dia marcado pela subida de temperatura e o desaparecimento da chuva..

Actual:

Temp: 18.2 ºc ( mínima:*15.6ºc* máxima *24.2 ºc*)

Vento:SE: 8Km/h

Humidade:83%

Pressão: 1015.1 hpa


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2009 às 01:40)

Em Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia, o João Soares relata os seguintes extremos referentes ao dia 26 de Outubro:
Tmin: 16,0ºC
Tmáx: 23,8ºC

A precipitação acumulada este mês lá é de 128mm.


----------



## Veterano (27 Out 2009 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro intenso sobre o mar, tendo-se já dissipado mais para o interior.

  Registo 17,5º, tudo indica mais um dia quente, apesar de algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2009 às 20:29)

Em Canidelo, o João Soares registou os seguintes extremos hoje:

Tmin: 15,8ºC
Tmáx: 24,1ºC

Às 17:55 tinha 20,0ºC.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2009 às 21:46)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia "atípico" de Outono. 

Algumas nuvens altas foram cobrindo o sol ao longo do dia, o nevoeiro marcou presença durante a manhã na região mais costeira e junto ao Rio Douro..

Actual:

temp:18.9 ºc( mínima de *16.0ºc* máxima *24.6ºc*)

Vento:SE :8 Km/h

Humidade:86%

Pressão:1016.1 hpa.


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2009 às 21:58)

Regresso à pasmaceira meteorológica.
Por Braga, é interessante observar como apesar dos 24ºC  registados hoje continua-se a ver gente vestida "à inverno" 

Resumo do dia em Melgaço
T. Máxima 23.3°C
T. Mínima  14.3°C


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2009 às 09:52)

Bom dia
Mais um dia com temperaturas bem agradáveis para o fim do mês de Outubro, ando vestido como se fosse Agosto.
Tactual: 19.3ºC

Desculpem a minha fraca participação nos últimos dias, mas tenho problemas na net em casa.


----------



## JPNunes (28 Out 2009 às 10:06)

Bons dias! 

Hj até me assustei quando saí de casa às 08h30. Não estava à espera do ar quente que senti eheh e estamos a finalizar o mês de Outubro. Algo mesmo atípico. Hj as temperaturas mais elevadas prevêem-se no Litoral norte, sendo o Porto e Braga a liderar segundo o IM.

Por O. Azeméis o céu ora está limpo ou com alguma neblusidade elevada e o vento, nem se sente


----------



## Skizzo (28 Out 2009 às 13:01)

Dia bem mais quente e solarengo que ontem (max 25ºC).

Hoje a min foi de 17,4ºC, a temperatura acualmente já vai nos 30,1ºC


----------



## Veterano (28 Out 2009 às 15:19)

Boa tarde. Tarde de Verão, com 27,2º, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2009 às 15:58)

Veterano disse:


> Boa tarde. Tarde de Verão, com 27,2º, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.







Se este cenário se registasse daqui a 4 dias, estaríamos a escrever no livro de records. 

Por exemplo, a temperatura máxima registada mais elevada na Serra do Pilar (Porto) no mês de Outubro foi 27,7ºC em 1978.

Ora, há pouco a estação registava mais quase 2ºC que esse valor record.


----------



## vegastar (28 Out 2009 às 16:08)

Saudações estivais!

Dia de Verão, muito agradável. Aqui no meu escritório não se aguenta o calor sem ar condicionado. O Sol baixo entra pelas janelas e aumenta muito a sensação de calor.

Tmin: 13.8ºC
Tmax: 26.2ºC

Sigo agora com 23.4ºC.


----------



## Mariana (28 Out 2009 às 18:47)

olaaa =)

bem estou cá a postar pela 1a vez!venho falar duma terra linda CANIDELO...

sim canidelo,para quem nao sabe é uma terra mágica...ora vejam...na praia ontem de manhã estava um nevoeiro cerrado com orvalho,subia se um pouco mais acima e estava um sol radioso,quentinho com ceu limpo! 

eu e o Joao Soares  vivemos mesmo num mundo aparte !


ate breve


----------



## belem (28 Out 2009 às 18:58)

Faz-me lembrar a serra de Sintra, onde ontem estive a admirar a entrada de nevoeiro pela vertente norte, do alto das penhas, enquanto no lado oposto, um sol radioso brilhava! Estava literalmente por cima das nuvens a gozar um pôr de sol espectacular, como se fosse num avião. No lado oposto que estava descoberto, um tapete verde imenso de floresta descia até à linha do horizonte, morrendo numa montanha mais alta. Uma névoa pairava em cima de uma lagoa e manteve-se lá durante uma meia hora, como por magia.
Fascinantes estas diferenças locais observadas de um ponto bem mais alto .


----------



## Skizzo (28 Out 2009 às 20:51)

AnDré disse:


> Por exemplo, a temperatura máxima registada mais elevada na Serra do Pilar (Porto) no mês de Outubro foi 27,7ºC em 1978.
> 
> Ora, há pouco a estação registava mais quase 2ºC que esse valor record.




a máxima na S.Pilar (pelo menos entre 71 e 2000) em Outubro é de 32,2ºC. Não sei se esse record já foi batido ou não nesta década.


Aqui pelo centro a máxima foi de 31,5ºC. Actualmente estão 21,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2009 às 20:59)

Skizzo disse:


> a máxima na S.Pilar (pelo menos entre 71 e 2000) em Outubro é de 32,2ºC. Não sei se esse record já foi batido ou não nesta década.
> 
> 
> Aqui pelo centro a máxima foi de 31,5ºC. Actualmente estão 21,2ºC



Queria dizer "Novembro" e não "Outubro".


-----------------------

Em Canidelo o João Soares registou hoje os seguintes extremos:
Tmin: 17,2ºC
Tmáx: 24,6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (28 Out 2009 às 21:03)

o que é que se passa com o João? Só vejo outras pessoas a pôr os dados dele


----------



## jose leça (28 Out 2009 às 21:11)

Skizzo disse:


> a máxima na S.Pilar (pelo menos entre 71 e 2000) em Outubro é de 32,2ºC. Não sei se esse record já foi batido ou não nesta década.
> 
> 
> Aqui pelo centro a máxima foi de 31,5ºC. Actualmente estão 21,2ºC



Boas noites:
34,4ºC registados em 13/10/1955 na Serrra do Pilar. 
Este valor é provavelmente  o record da máxima no mês de Outubro desde 1941.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2009 às 21:13)

Skizzo disse:


> o que é que se passa com o João? Só vejo outras pessoas a pôr os dados dele



Teve uma avaria grave no computador.
E ainda não teve hipótese de o arranjar. 

Assim sendo, vai mandando os seus dados dele vão chegando por sms.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2009 às 22:29)

Boas noites, 

dia de Outono bastante quente.

Actual:

Temp: 19.1 ºc ( mínima: *16.1ºc*, máxima: *26.2 ºc*)

Vento SSE:14 Km/h

Humidade: 83 %

Pressão : 1017.5 hpa

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2009 às 23:07)

Boa noite.

O tema é o mesmo: nada de novo, a pasmaceira instalou-se. Nem tudo é mau, mas os dados não são nada de especial a relatar.

Hoje dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas passando a limpo. Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 10,0ºC
Tmáx: 24,5ºC*

Às 21.15h estavam *13,0ºC*


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Idem, idem, idem...  

Dia ainda mais quente que ontem, em Braga registei 26.8ºC. Começa agora agora a surgir a luz ao fundo do túnel com a chuva para fim-de-semana e com a previsão da isotérmica 1ºC rondar-nos na semana que vem, espero que de uma vez por todas mude o padrão atmosférico.

Resumo do dia em Melgaço
T. Máxima 24.8°C 
T. Mínima 13.4°C


----------



## Skizzo (29 Out 2009 às 05:28)

jose leça disse:


> Boas noites:
> 34,4ºC registados em 13/10/1955 na Serrra do Pilar.
> Este valor é provavelmente  o record da máxima no mês de Outubro desde 1941.



Pois eu não percebo o IM. Tem os valores médios de 71-00 e tudo bem. Mas no que toca a recordes, deveriam pôr os recordes de sempre, e não só nessas três décadas. Não faz sentido nenhum.
Onde é que posso ver esses dados?


----------



## Veterano (29 Out 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Novamente uma manhã morna, com 18,7º, vento fraco, algumas nuvens a passearem no céu, mas para já não prometem chuva...


----------



## Veterano (29 Out 2009 às 15:57)

Boa tarde. Continua o ambiente abafado, com vento fraco de sudoeste, nuvens altas, este mês de Outubro tem mesmo o Inverno no ventre.


----------



## jose leça (29 Out 2009 às 23:02)

Skizzo disse:


> Pois eu não percebo o IM. Tem os valores médios de 71-00 e tudo bem. Mas no que toca a recordes, deveriam pôr os recordes de sempre, e não só nessas três décadas. Não faz sentido nenhum.
> Onde é que posso ver esses dados?




http://eca.knmi.nl/
Vai a este site (European Climate Assessment); são dados de vários locais do mundo, entre os quais algumas estações em  Portugal. O formato dos dados é em txt. Uma vez na página inicial vai a "Daily Data"
e escolhe "download predefined subsets in ASCII." Espero que ajude


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2009 às 23:56)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia sem nada de especial para contar no que ao tempo diz respeito...

Actual:

Temp: 17.1 ºc ( mínima *16.6ºc* máxima *24.1 ºc*)

Vento: 13 Km/h de SE:

Humidade: 89 %

Pressão 1019.9 hpa


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2009 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Registo 17,8º, num dia de céu encoberto, vento fraco de sudoeste, a ameaçar chuva para mais logo.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Out 2009 às 09:43)

Bom dia
Por terras de Aveiro céu muito nublado, vento fraco.

Tmin. 14.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia!

Em Canidelo, o João Soares registou ontem os seguintes extremos:
Tmin: 16,8ºC
Tmáx: 24,1ºC


----------



## Mariana (30 Out 2009 às 21:35)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Em Canidelo, o João Soares registou ontem os seguintes extremos:
> Tmin: 16,8ºC
> Tmáx: 24,1ºC



o tempo hoje em canidelo esteve estranho na parte da praia!
céu nublado com algum sol,mas na praia estava semi-enevoado...notava se vento fraco!as noites por estranho que seja aqui na praia tem sido quentes, a 2 noites estavam 22ºC...

geral de canidelo:
sol,uma temperatura amena e uma brisa suave!!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2009 às 21:39)

Mariana disse:


> o tempo hoje em canidelo esteve estranho na parte da praia!
> céu nublado com algum sol,mas na praia estava semi-enevoado...notava se vento fraco!as noites por estranho que seja aqui na praia tem sido quentes, a 2 noites estavam 22ºC...
> 
> geral de canidelo:
> sol,uma temperatura amena e uma brisa suave!!



Que querias dizer com "geral em canidelo"?

O tempo que esteve?


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia. Registo uns amenos 22º, apesar do céu encoberto. Vento fraco de sudoeste, talvez a puxar a chuva...


----------



## vegastar (31 Out 2009 às 16:06)

Boa tarde,

Dia de Sol encoberto, mas temperaturas muito agradáveis.

Tmin: 17.6ºC
Tmax: 24.3ºC

O vento tem soprado fraco de SW.

Sigo com 22.9ºC, PO de 19.3ºC e HR de 80%. A pressão tem estado estável, sigo com 1024mb.


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Boa tarde. Sigo com 21,9º, muito nevoeiro, principalmente junto ao mar, conforme se pode comprovar nestas imagens tiradas em Leça:












http://img405.imageshack.us/i/31102009027.mp4/


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2009 às 18:35)

Boa noite
O céu permanece encoberto neste fim de tarde. O vento é fraco.
A chuva, depois da 16.30h (aqui em Paços, à hora a que cá cheguei...) fez-se representar por umas mini-pingas no para-brisas do automóvel, mas apenas isso.
Para oeste ainda se viam boas abertas no céu há meia hora atrás. 

Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx. 22,0ºC
Tactual: 18,0ºC


----------



## Minho (31 Out 2009 às 19:35)

Aqui por Melgaço dia igual ao restante Minho, muitas nuvens e humidade e nada de chuva. Nas horas centrais do dia a sensação térmica de calor foi bastante grande devido à presença de muita humidade. 

Por agora sigo com 18.4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Out 2009 às 20:09)

Veterano disse:


> Boa tarde. Sigo com 21,9º, muito nevoeiro, principalmente junto ao mar, conforme se pode comprovar nestas imagens tiradas em Leça:
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/i/31102009027.mp4/



Para além das fotos, o vídeo mostra claramente um caso típico de por exemplo uma das vulgares manhãs e por vezes o resto do dia, na costa ocidental norte e também no centro, de um dia durante o Verão a avaliar pela temperatura.


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2009 às 22:14)

joseoliveira disse:


> Para além das fotos, o vídeo mostra claramente um caso típico de por exemplo uma das vulgares manhãs e por vezes o resto do dia, na costa ocidental norte e também no centro, de um dia durante o Verão a avaliar pela temperatura.



  Pois é, caro amigo, há dias no Verão muito semelhantes, com o nevoeiro a impôr a sua lei.

  Entretanto começou a chuva miudinha, que se prevê passar a moderada durante a madrugada. O vento continua fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2009 às 23:22)

Veterano disse:


> Entretanto começou a chuva miudinha



 ...Que se tem mantido a cair certinha, agora com 19,7º, coisas do vento sudoeste.


----------

